# Seguimento - Junho 2007



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 08:55)

Bem parece que já estamos em Junho, eu ainda andava por Maio.. 
Por aqui 18ºC, céu nublado


----------



## mocha (1 Jun 2007 às 11:22)

bom dia a todos, desde já aproveito pra desejar um bom fim de semana a todos, e um feliz dia da criança  
aqui pela stªa terrinha amanheceu com algumas nuvens, neste momento sigo com 19ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jun 2007 às 11:53)

Amigos... Aproveitem o dia que ele hoje é vosso!   

Por cá nada a acrescentar... Dia de céu pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas decorativas, a temperatura a rondar os 22 graus, humidade em torno dos 56% e a pressão nos 1025 Hpa.   

Amanhã a praia não me escapa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2007 às 14:26)

viva o dia da criança, por isso, beinquem muito     , aki sigo com 22,3ºC e céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jun 2007 às 15:27)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui o Junho começou cinzento com céu muito nublado!. Minima de 19,1º e 85% de humidade. Ás 14h estavam a minha estação registava 20,8º e 75% de humidade.


Viva o mês de Junho que é o meu mês   :lmao


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, Por aqui 24,5ºC; céu limpo


----------



## mocha (1 Jun 2007 às 16:10)

boa tarde a todos, pois é, eu aqui na stª terrinha ja registo 26ºC
ta um sol, vou mas é até a praia


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2007 às 16:46)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 21,5ºC.

Mínima de 8,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2007 às 16:49)

LINK: Previsão do tempo (01.06.2007)


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 17:58)

Boas, por aqui 23,5ºC; céu nublado; 1021hpa; ponto de orvalho 16ºC


----------



## rossby (1 Jun 2007 às 19:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui o Junho começou cinzento com céu muito nublado!. Minima de 19,1º e 85% de humidade. Ás 14h estavam a minha estação registava 20,8º e 75% de humidade.
> 
> 
> Viva o mês de Junho que é o meu mês   :lmao



E vai piorar amanhã 

Hoje já não houve voos para a Terceira devido ao forte vento.


----------



## rossby (1 Jun 2007 às 19:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui o Junho começou cinzento com céu muito nublado!. Minima de 19,1º e 85% de humidade. Ás 14h estavam a minha estação registava 20,8º e 75% de humidade.
> 
> 
> Viva o mês de Junho que é o meu mês   :lmao



Vejo que hoje o seu termómetro esta mais próximo do nosso. Repare que hoje o vento tem estado mais intenso. Neste caso o efeito local é inferior ao efeito de larga escala e por isso ambas as temperaturas tem diferenças inferiores a 1ºC.

O Junho em Ponta Delgada costuma ser pior que o Setembro  mas só agora começou. 

Um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2007 às 20:45)

A temperatura máxima por aqui foi de *28,2 ºC*.
O dia foi quente e de céu limpo assim como de vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jun 2007 às 20:48)

Boas Noites MeteoManiacos!  

Na região de Lisboa ainda pressistem algumas nuvens altas... Contudo estão em franca dissipação! O fim de semana prevê-se quente! Por cá o IM está prever máxima de 27ºC, mas talvez vá mais longe! As correntes de Leste costumam fazer surpresas em relação às temperaturas.

Situação Actual:

Temperatura: 17.5ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1024 Hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2007 às 22:25)

boas noites,a temperatura máxima foi de 24,8ªc hoje aki no algarve(Olhão), agora estão 20,8ºc


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui:
T 15,6ºC; 
céu limpo; 
1019hpa; 
PO 11ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 09:04)

Bom dia, por aqui 16,1ºC; céu limpo, 1020hpa, PO 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2007 às 09:47)

Neste momento o céu está limpo e a temperatura é de *21,8 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2007 às 11:27)

Nuvens altas e 20,7ºC.

Mínima de 9,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2007 às 12:06)

boas, por aqui estão 28,7ºC vou é para a praia e a temperatura mínima foi de 18,4ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Jun 2007 às 12:34)

Melgaço

Tal como em Bragança céu completamente encoberto por nuvens altas.
Temp. Actual 22,0ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Jun 2007 às 12:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui 16,1ºC; céu limpo, 1020hpa, PO 13ºC



Reparei que começaste a colocar o PO (Ponto de Orvalho?) nas tuas observações. Por acaso não compraste uma nova estação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2007 às 12:42)

Por cá espera-se uma temperatura máxima de *32 ºC*...veremos !
A temperatura mínima rondou os *14 ºC*.
O céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 13:51)

Minho disse:


> Reparei que começaste a colocar o PO (Ponto de Orvalho?) nas tuas observações. Por acaso não compraste uma nova estação?



Boas, bem que estou à espera de uma que comprei esta semana 

O valor do ponto de orvalho é calculado, e não é valor directo dado pela "estação"  que tenho presentemente... 

Por agora 23,5ºC, céu limpo, 1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2007 às 14:50)

Temperatura de *32,2 ºC*. Bastante calor nesta tarde de sábado em Moscavide.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jun 2007 às 15:49)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje por aqui é um verdadeiro dia de inverno, com céu praticamente encoberto aqui na Lagoa e chuva, vento provavelmente de sul ou sudoeste. Até agora a temperatura máxima registada foi de 19,5º e da parte da manhã, a minima foi ao inicio da tarde com 18,8º. Neste momento sigo com 18,9º e 90% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2007 às 16:12)

*Alentejo - 14h15*


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 17:49)

Boas, por aqui 27,6ºC; céu limpo; 1018hpa;


----------



## Nuno (2 Jun 2007 às 18:16)

Boas pessoal por aki 33º Marcava no carro as 16.30 h....Bme eu ñ sei repararam na brusca muddança no GFS. Tinha aquela entrada fria apartir de dia 7 penso eu, e ja ñ temos, pareçe que ela ñ consegue entrar por causa do calor  Mas como toda agente sabe GFS é maradoo


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2007 às 18:52)

por aqui 27,2 ºC a máxima foi 28,8ºC por volta das 12h30m depois começou a descer muito lentamente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2007 às 19:42)

Após um dia com temperaturas superiores a *32 ºC*, regitam-se já *24,6 ºC*.
Os próximos dias serão ainda mais quentes, com noites de *14* ou *15 ºC* e dias com temperaturas que podem chegar aos *35 ºC*, especialmente na 2ª feira!
Com estas temperaturas é preciso ter um cuidado redobrado com a saúde...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2007 às 19:44)

Recorde-se que este ano já foram atingidos os *36,0 ºC* em Moscavide.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jun 2007 às 19:55)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Após um dia com temperaturas superiores a *32 ºC*, regitam-se já *24,6 ºC*.
> Os próximos dias serão ainda mais quentes, com noites de *14* ou *15 ºC* e dias com temperaturas que podem chegar aos *35 ºC*, especialmente na 2ª feira!
> Com estas temperaturas é preciso ter um cuidado redobrado com a saúde...



Bem me parecia que os 27 previstos era pouco!
Foi um belo dia de praia em Cascais! Os belos dos caracois!   

Situação Actual:

Temperatura: 22.3ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa...


----------



## mocha (2 Jun 2007 às 22:06)

boa noite pessoal, eu hj fui ate a capital e digo vos tava um calor k ia derretendo, neste momento sigo com 23ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2007 às 22:14)

Temperaturas verificadas hoje em Olhão:

temperatura máxima: 28,9ºC

temperatura mínima: 18,4ºC

temperatura actual: 23,9ºC

amanhã será mais um dia quente máxima prevista para Faro:       30ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jun 2007 às 22:49)

Ao contrário do que se passou aí no continente, aqui na Lagoa a máxima não passou dos 19,5º, mas todo o dia o céu esteve encoberto e com chuva  . Neste momento céu muito nublado mas já não chove. Temperatura actual de 17,4º que também é a minima neste momento.


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 23:40)

Boas,
por aqui céu limpo, 18,5ºC; 1019hpa; 
PO 16ºC: temp. só explicada pela alta taxa de humidade 87%

Acabei à pouco de ver um Iridium mag. -8  
dia bom para astronomia, embora para o céu profundo não seja mto porpício por causa da Lua.


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 23:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ao contrário do que se passou aí no continente, aqui na Lagoa a máxima não passou dos 19,5º, mas todo o dia o céu esteve encoberto e com chuva  . Neste momento céu muito nublado mas já não chove. Temperatura actual de 17,4º que também é a minima neste momento.



E pensar que o bom tempo pela Madeira e Cont. é influência do Anticiclone dos Açores, e que é precisamente os Açores os menos favorecidos pelo bom tempo...

Por curiosidade os Açores já sofreram algumas secas nos últimos anos? 
Fica-se sempre com a ideia que nos Açores todas as semanas sequer num dia, deve chover...


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2007 às 00:22)

Rogpacheco disse:


> E pensar que o bom tempo pela Madeira e Cont. é influência do Anticiclone dos Açores, e que é precisamente os Açores os menos favorecidos pelo bom tempo...
> 
> Por curiosidade os Açores já sofreram algumas secas nos últimos anos?
> Fica-se sempre com a ideia que nos Açores todas as semanas sequer num dia, deve chover...



É a desgraça dos meteo-açorianos. Apanham com a má-fama do anticiclone, com as queixas dos meteo-loucos, e depois nem lhe retiram o proveito, ou seja, um fabuloso dia de praia como tive hoje. 

A propósito disto, lembrei-me agora que aqui há uns anos atrás numa viagem que fiz aos Açores caí na asneira de perguntar a um açoriano a previsão do tempo. Ele riu-se na minha cara, e disse que era uma pergunta idiota, estúpida e completa,mente inutil. Disse ele que as previsões vindas do Continente são sempre as mesmas, rigorosamente iguais, à excepção de um ou outro fenónomo tempestivo, eram copy&paste igual durante meses e meses. 

Fiquei incrédulo e fui comprar um jornal para ler a previsão. Mas antes que eu conseguisse sequer abrir a respectiva página do jornal, o amigo açoriano disse-me exactamente a previsão que vinha no jornal. Eu depois fui verificar e era de facto exactamente como ele me tinha dito, ou seja, qualquer coisa do género: "Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas aberta, períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros fracos, blablabla"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jun 2007 às 00:35)

Segue e noite muito agradável! Ás 00Horas estavam 23.5ºC no Bairro Alto (Lisboa)...   

Sigo com:

17.2ºC
54% Humidade
1022 Hpa de Pressão!

Bom Fim de Semana!


----------



## Henrique (3 Jun 2007 às 02:00)

Estou estoirado de praia, estava escelente!
Bastante calor, um pouco de vento mas nao estragou em nada o rico dia de praia que tive  . Já a àgua não quis fazer a mesma vontade mas la consegui dar um mergulho. Parece que este tempo veio para ficar ums dias...so estou com medo de 2º feira  sempre quero ver se isto vira realmente deserto como diz o outro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2007 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos. Cheguei a casa às 00:47 h e estavam *19 ºC*, uma noite bastante agradável.
Pode ser que hoje cheguemos aos *33 ºC*.
Neste momento já está calor: *24,0 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2007 às 11:36)

Que estranho...a temperatura parece ter estabilizado, o que não é normal por aqui. Neste momento «só» estão *24,2 ºC*, mais *0,2 ºC* que há 1 hora e meia atrás, sensivelmente.
Será que o dia de hoje ainda vai ser tão quente como se esperava? Esperemos que sim.


----------



## Rog (3 Jun 2007 às 11:57)

Boas por aqui 23,8ºC; céu limpo


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2007 às 11:59)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Que estranho...a temperatura parece ter estabilizado, o que não é normal por aqui. Neste momento «só» estão *24,2 ºC*, mais *0,2 ºC* que há 1 hora e meia atrás, sensivelmente.
> Será que o dia de hoje ainda vai ser tão quente como se esperava? Esperemos que sim.



Tem piada que eu também estabilizei nos 24,2ºC a quase meia hora


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2007 às 12:43)

bom domingo a todos, por aqui em Olhão 25,2ºC neste momento e a mínima foi de 20,6ºC, mas esta manhã já registei pelas 10 horas 29,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jun 2007 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Por cá o dia segue com o céu pouco nublado! Está mais fresco!
Temperatura: 23.8ºC   
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa


----------



## mocha (3 Jun 2007 às 14:31)

boa tarde a todos, a temperatura ja desceu felizmente, neste momento ceu com algumas nuvens 25ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2007 às 14:55)

Dia não muito quente. Temperatura actual de *27,4 ºC* e céu nublado.


----------



## Minho (3 Jun 2007 às 15:01)

Por Melgaço...

Céu limpo com alguma nublosidade de crescimento. Temp. Actual 25.8ºC

Nota-se uma clara circulação húmida e fria nas camadas altas.


----------



## Rog (3 Jun 2007 às 15:14)

Boas, por aqui 26,2ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Fil (3 Jun 2007 às 17:17)

Boas, por aqui tenho agora 23,8ºC, 25% hr e 1022 hPa. A mínima foi de 13,3ºC e a máxima momentânea é de 23,9ºC. O sol bate muito forte e quando se está exposto a ele a sensação é de muito mais calor.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2007 às 17:47)

Por aqui temperaturas inferiores ao que esperava, na ordem dos 25/26C de máxima, e vento moderado com rajadas que chegam a ultrapassar às vezes os 30km/h.
Céu pouco nebulado com alguma nuvens altas bastante bonitas.


----------



## Rog (3 Jun 2007 às 18:02)

Boas, por aqui tenho uns bem quentes 29ºC, céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2007 às 18:12)

Boa tarde a todos. O dia hoje foi quente, mas não muito. A temperatura máxima não chegou sequer aos *28 ºC*.
Neste momento estão uns agradáveis *21,7 ºC*. Amanhã o dia espera-se quente.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2007 às 19:15)

Love is the air...

Malta do norte, vocês e os galegos hoje andaram numa de paixão, até se vê coração no céu...   





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/single.php?T071541135


----------



## Mago (3 Jun 2007 às 19:21)

Boa tarde
Segue tempo de Verao com os ainda 24ºC
Bom Domingo!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2007 às 19:24)

Estremoz: Temperatura máxima de hoje - 30,7 ºC (14h03)
________________________________________________
Temperaturas extremas de Junho: Máxima - 30,7 ºC; Mínima - 10,3 ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Jun 2007 às 19:30)

Vince disse:


> Love is the air...
> 
> Malta do norte, vocês e os galegos hoje andaram numa de paixão, até se vê coração no céu...
> 
> ...





Olha só eu ali no Ventrículo Esquerdo


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2007 às 19:42)

por aqui 27,5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens altas e espera-se mais uma noite tropical como a da noite anterior que registei 20,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jun 2007 às 21:39)

Boa a noite a todos. Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de céu muito nublado, mas ao contrário de ontem hoje nem uma pinga de água caíu aqui na Lagoa, esteve até um pouco abafado o dia. A humidade hoje variou entre os 77% e os 91% e a temperatura entre os 17º de minima e os 23,1º de máxima. Neste momento o céu ja apresenta algumas abertas estão 21,2º e 78% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2007 às 21:45)

boa noite hoje verificaram-se as seguintes temperaturas em Olhão:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,2ºC

Temperatura mínima: 20,6ºC

foi a 1ª noite tropical de 2007


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jun 2007 às 22:54)

Agora por cá. Noite calma com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas ainda aqui na Lagoa, em Ponta Delgada ao fim do dia estava um céu mais carregada, conseguia ver da janela da minha casa. Temperatura actual de 20,2º e humidade de 81%


----------



## Mago (3 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

Boas noites
segue-se por aqui com 18,8ºC
Hoje estiveram 26,9ºC
1021hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jun 2007 às 01:03)

Boas Noites aos resistentes!

Esperava este dia bem mais quente! Foi fresco-te!

Temperatura: 15.8ºC
Humidade: 61%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa

Boa semana de trabalho e estudo para todos!


----------



## mocha (4 Jun 2007 às 09:45)

bom dia a todos, neste momento ceu limpo ja vou com 23ºC, isto hj vai abrasar


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jun 2007 às 09:50)

Hello!!!



Céu limpo aqui pela planície.

Pelas 9.30h:

Temp. 25,5ºC
Humid. 46%
Pressão 10018hPa
Vento 13,6km/h NE





Ontem tive máx. de *32,2º*C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia. Por aqui mais um dia que começa bastante nublado e humido mas sem chuva até ao momento. A minima desceu até aos 18,6º. Quando saí de casa estava na Lagoa 19,2º ás 8h30 (hora local). A humidade estava acima dos 80%.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jun 2007 às 14:00)

Já se nota o calor dos 27 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas com algumas nuvens do lado da Serra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2007 às 14:25)

por aqui 26,4ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Rog (4 Jun 2007 às 14:47)

Boas, por aqui 24,3ºC, ceú limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 14:47)

Boa tarde a todos. Está um calor insuportável.
No carro, a temperatura registada (após uma viagem de 2 km) é de *36,0 ºC.*
De qualquer forma, a temperatura deve ser mesmo essa, pois a sensação térmica é muito desagradável.


----------



## mocha (4 Jun 2007 às 15:16)

boa tarde a todos, tarde de mt sol e calor então nem se fala, 32ºC


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jun 2007 às 15:30)

Hello... again!!!


Registo 15.00h:

Temp. *32,8ºC* *
Humid. 28%
Pressão 1015hPa 






* Pensar que um dia destes andará *10ºC* mais _  arriba_


----------



## Fil (4 Jun 2007 às 16:02)

Boas, mais um dia quente com uma mínima de 12,5ºC e uma máxima momentânea de 23,9ºC, que é também a temperatura actual. A humidade desceu até aos 27%.

Enquanto isso, no Areeiro às 14h estão somente 14,1ºC e é naturalmente a estação mais fria do país!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2007 às 17:09)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas hoje já com boas abertas e bons periodos de sol. Actualmente nao sei a temperatura pois encontro-me no trabalho.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2007 às 18:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,4 ºC (03h07); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (16h36); Temperatura actual - 31,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa


----------



## Minho (4 Jun 2007 às 19:05)

Braga

Hoje não chegamos aos 30ºC

Max/Min 28,2/15,8ºC

Temp Actual: 28,7ºC


----------



## Henrique (4 Jun 2007 às 19:24)

CUIDADO com os UVs


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 19:36)

A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de *13,9 ºC*.


----------



## jose leça (4 Jun 2007 às 19:47)

Boas tardes. Aqui pelo burgo registei 25,7ºC / 15,9ºC

O Centro de Geofícica de Évora registou 36,7ºC.


----------



## jose leça (4 Jun 2007 às 19:49)

Queria dizer Geofísica. Alguém sabe a máxima de hoje na Amareleja?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 19:59)

jose leça disse:


> Queria dizer Geofísica. Alguém sabe a máxima de hoje na Amareleja?



Foi de «apenas» *34,5 ºC*, penso eu. Não é nada de descomunal. As regiões mais urbanizadas tendem a ser mais quentes, sendo que a cidade de Lisboa, por exemplo, chega por vezes a ultrapassar os valores da Amareleja.
Por exemplo, hoje a máxima na Baixa de Lisboa foi de *35,0 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 20:03)

Em Agosto de 2003, a _Amareleja_ só registou mais *1,6 ºC* do que _Moscavide_.
Lisboa registou *43 ºC*, _Moscavide_ foi aos *45,7 ºC* (verdadeiramente brutal) e a _Amareleja_ aos *47,3 ºC*.
A baixa Lisboeta deve ter rondado também os *46 ºC* nessa altura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 20:30)

Extremos de hoje, em _Moscavide_, quanto à temperatura do ar:

Temperatura mínima: *13,9 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *36,0 ºC* (registada no carro, não na estação meteorológica)


----------



## Mago (4 Jun 2007 às 20:33)

Boa Tarde

Tempo quente... ainda estão 24,1ºC, a pressão caiu para 1018hpa


----------



## jose leça (4 Jun 2007 às 20:33)

É mesmo brutal. No porto, com 35ºC, o pessoal já anda todo a "morrer". Se se registasem 45ºC, morria gente de certeza. Vou estar de olho em Moscavide neste Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2007 às 21:07)

Início de noite bastante agradável, após uma tarde degradantemente quente.
Temperatura de *21,1 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jun 2007 às 21:18)

Hello!!!


*Máx. 35,1ºC* aqui pela _Ravessa_


Actual:

Temp. 27,8ºC
Pressão 1013hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2007 às 21:19)

hoje praticamente todo o dia o céu apresentou-se nublado por nuvens altas. 

As temperaturas registadas por aqui no algarve (Olhão):

temperatura máxima: 28,6ºC

temperatura mínima: 18,4ºC

temperatura actual: 23,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2007 às 22:14)

Boa noite amigos. Na minha estação aqui na em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, não registei valores tão elevados como aí no continente, mesmo assim hoje já foi um dia mais quente que os anteriores. O céu esteve aqui pela costa sul da ilha, muito nublado mas com periodos de boas abertas e sol.

A temperatura variou entre os *18,6º* de minima e os* 24,5º *de máxima.
A humidade variou entre os*71%* e os *87%*. 

Neste momento céu nublado com algumas abertas e *21,2º* início de noite tropical e a humidade está nos *78%*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jun 2007 às 22:19)

Boas a todos! Como nem saí da faculdade nem reparei mto bem no calor que fez, mas os vossos registou deixam bem claro que deve ter sido um dos dias mais quentes deste ano!

Temperatura: 15.8ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2007 às 22:41)

18,4ºC por agora.

Hoje o dia foi um pouco menos quente que ontem.

Extremos de hoje: 11,9ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2007 às 01:15)

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) alertou para os perigos da exposição solar devido aos raios ultravioleta que nos próximos três dias serão de risco muito elevado ou extremo. A excepção a este risco elevado ou extremo é o arquipélago dos Açores, que regista um índice de risco alto a moderado relativamente aos raios ultravioletas.
Assim, o IM recomenda maiores cuidados na exposição solar, principalmente quando prolongada, nomeadamente com o uso de protectores solares e óculos de sol. O IM aconselha, também, que se evite a exposição ao sol das 12:00 às 16:00, os períodos do dia de maior risco.
Estes cuidados devem ser tidos em consideração especialmente pelos grupos de maior vulnerabilidade: as crianças e os idosos.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2007 às 09:21)

Céu limpo e 16,7ºC

Mínima de 10,8ºC


----------



## mocha (5 Jun 2007 às 09:33)

bom dia a todos, ja ta calor!! a temperatura as 9h - 23ºC


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jun 2007 às 10:14)

Hello!!!!


Céu... limpinho  Temp mín. *20,6ºC*


Registo 09.00h:

Temp. 25,4ºC
Humid. 41%
Pressão 1012hPa
Vento 8,2km/h E




Pelo menos por aqui ainda vai ser tarde  


*A MeteoCAM está Off*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Jun 2007 às 12:09)

Boas!
O calor hoje está a apertar! Registo agora 33ºC e deve subir mais! Já custa andar ao sol... Mas é melhor ir tendo paciência! Quando chegarem os 40 e tal que por aqui não deixam de ser comuns, aí sim, o melhor é ficar em cas xom tudo fechado (e uma quantas cervejas fresquinhas no frigorífico!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2007 às 12:12)

boas a todos, por aqui temperatura actual de 24,3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2007 às 13:02)

20,9ºC e um vento agradável de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2007 às 13:20)

Link: Previsão do estado do tempo (05.06.2007)


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jun 2007 às 14:02)

Aqui pelo "deserto" da margem sul ronda os 30ºC

Estranho o tempo para hoje e proximos dias quando estamos sobre baixa pressão. 1008 HPA.


----------



## mocha (5 Jun 2007 às 14:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui pelo "deserto" da margem sul ronda os 30ºC
> 
> *Estranho o tempo para hoje e proximos dias quando estamos sobre baixa pressão. 1008 HPA*.



realmente, é estranho  
por aqui  o termometro regista 32ºC
quero ir pra praia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jun 2007 às 15:01)

Boa a tarde a todos. Por aqui céu encoberto, chuva e nevoeiro. Um verdeiro inverno mês de junho  
Temperatura minima registada foi de *19,3º* durante a madrugada. Mas certamente essa minima ja foi batida, pois o tempo arrefeceu.

Por aí é que está calorzinho


----------



## squidward (5 Jun 2007 às 17:14)

está uma Brasa lá fora, quase que dava para assar frangos 

ceu limpo, apesar de a norte avistarem-se uns cumulos

estão 32ºC


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jun 2007 às 18:47)

*Temp. Máxima pela Ravessa*

Hello!!!!  


"Apenas" *34,6ºC* de Temperatura máxima hoje.


Ontem tinha sido *0,5ºC* mais alta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2007 às 19:07)

Boa tarde a todos. Por cá a temperatura máxima rondou os *34 ºC* e o céu esteve sempre limpo.
A temperatura mínima foi mais alta que ontem, tendo sido de *15,8 ºC*.


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2007 às 19:43)

Viva malta!

Em Braga a máxima foi igual à de ontem. O vento soprou com alguma intensidade dando a sensação de estar um dia mais fresco que o de ontem.

Max/Min 28,9/17,8ºC

As mínimas aproximam-se perigosamente dos 20ºC... mau sinal!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2007 às 20:03)

boas malta, aqui vão as temperaturas registadas no algarve(Olhão) hoje:

Temperatura máxima: 27,1ºC (-1,5ºC do que ontem)

Temperatura mínima: 17,3ºC 

Temperatura actual: 24,6ºC


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2007 às 20:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui pelo "deserto" da margem sul ronda os 30ºC
> 
> Estranho o tempo para hoje e proximos dias quando estamos sobre baixa pressão. 1008 HPA.



A baixa pressão deve-se à clássica depressão de origem térmica que se forma sobre o Norte de África e estende-se até à Península Ibérica. Esta depressão térmica juntamente com o A dos Açores são os responsáveis pelas nossas terríveis vagas de calor


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2007 às 21:14)

O dia de hoje foi ainda mais fresco.

Extremos de hoje: 10,8ºC / 23,9ºC

A partir de amanhã os valores de temperatura, tanto da máxima como da mínima, devem subir progressivamente até ao fim-de-semana.


----------



## Henrique (5 Jun 2007 às 21:21)

Que calor! 
Temperatura:22ºC
Humidade: 41%

Hoje foi publicado algo de intresante na capa do jornal "DESTAK" ora vejam...

http://www.destak.pt/docs/54/Lisboa+706.pdf


----------



## Mago (5 Jun 2007 às 22:22)

Boa Noite
Extremos de hoje na minha estação:
11,1/24,8ºC
Ontem acho que foi tudo em média um grau mais elevado.
Agora estão 20,2ºC
1014hpa


----------



## Rog (5 Jun 2007 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; céu nublado. Durante o dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2007 às 23:15)

Céu limpo e 16,1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2007 às 23:25)

por aqui 19,0ºC neste momento mais fresquinho do que ontem a esta hora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jun 2007 às 23:48)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia e noite de inverno  . Neste momento chove com intensidade e o vento sopra forte. Está previsto para o grupo Oriental, vento de Noroeste entre 50 a 75 km/h, com rajadas até 100 km/h para esta quarta feira e para a manhã de quinta feira, diminuido durante a tarde de quinta. Ainda chuva ou aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e possibilidades de trovoadas na manhã de quinta feira.

Temperatura minima de 18,6º e máxima de 19,6º foi os valores que registei hoje. valores entre as 21h de ontem e as 21h de hoje.

temperatura actual 17,3º


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2007 às 23:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,8 ºC (06h36); Temperatura máxima - 32,1 ºC (16h38); Temperatura actual - 22,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa

*Açores: Previsão de mau tempo*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2007 às 01:38)

Boas Noites a todos!

A pressão anda tão baixa que põe as estações a prever chuva! Pelo menos as minhas!!! Isto é estranho!

Temperatura: 14.5ºC
Humidade: 61%
Pressão: 1009 Hpa

Quero chuva!!! Miguel, voçês aí nos Açores monopolizam tudo!!! GRRRR!!!


----------



## mocha (6 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

Dan disse:


> O dia de hoje foi ainda mais fresco.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 10,8ºC / 23,9ºC
> 
> A partir de amanhã os valores de temperatura, tanto da máxima como da mínima, devem *subir* progressivamente até ao fim-de-semana.





  , não será o contrario???
pois é parece k vem la    pro fim de semana, k chatice 
por aqui continuação de sol e tempo quente, neste momento registo 21ºC.
bom feriado a todos, e bom fim de semana prolongado a quem fizer ponte


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jun 2007 às 10:17)

Bom dia  a todos. Depois de uma noite chuvosa e ventosa por aqui, a manhã amanheceu fria (menos 6 graus que ontem á mesma hora) e com sol. Ceu muito nublado com boas abertas na lagoa, mas a previsão para hoje é de aguaceiros e vento.
Temperatura minima de *13,1º* e humidade de 88% quando saí de casa.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jun 2007 às 10:25)

Bonjour!!!

Madrugada e manhã um pouco mais fresca do que ontem.

Mín.*16,3ºC* (*20,6ºC* ontem)


Registo das 9.30h:

Temp. 22,3ºC (25,4ºC ontem)
Humid. 55%
Pressão 1010hPa
Vento 7,9km/h E




 
E hoje entro de fim de semana


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2007 às 10:49)

O dia aqui acordou com um fresquinho enganador, com uma das típicas neblinas matinais junto ao mar que por vezes nos visitam. Esta é daquelas que entram pelo Tejo até Lisboa, criando sempre um espectáculo lindo de se ver, com a Ponte 25 de Abril por vezes a surgir acima do nevoeiro. 

Esta neblina às 7 da manhã estendia-se ao longo da costa ocidental desde o centro do país até quase a Sagres.

*Meteosat 8 - visible 06:00 UTC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2007 às 11:05)

boas todos, por aqui céu limpo registo 23,0ºC e a mínima foi de 15,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jun 2007 às 14:11)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 25.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2007 às 14:44)

Boa tarde a todos. O dia é de sol e algum calor, embora menos que ontem.
A temperatura mínima foi de *13,7 ºC* e neste momento estão *29,1 ºC*.
Ontem a temperatura máxima rondou os *34 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2007 às 15:52)

Link: Previsão do estado do tempo (06.06.2007)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jun 2007 às 18:04)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o mau tempo está de volta. Durante esta tarde os aguaceiros intensificaram-se assim como o vento, ainda mais no sitio onde me encontro!

É de referir que ás 15h os valores mais baixos de temperatura registavam-se no Pico do Areeiro com 12º e em Ponta Delgada com 15,1º. O pessoal aí no continente cheio de calor e eu aqui a tremer com frio em Junho. Tá maluco este tempo.


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2007 às 19:02)

Boas, por aqui 19,8ºC humidade 62% céu nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2007 às 19:07)

por aqui 23,3ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2007 às 19:56)

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de *29,1 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2007 às 21:21)

boas noites, por aqui no algarve registaram-se as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura máxima: 26,6ºC

Temperatura mínima: 15,9ºC

Temperatura actual: 20,8ºC

está fresquinho no algarve só faltava uma chuvinha para alegrar todos aqueles que rumam ao algarve neste fim de semana prolongado


----------



## jose leça (6 Jun 2007 às 21:29)

Boas noites.
Dia quente: 27,9ºC / 21,7ºC. Agora sigo com uns agradáveis 24ºC

No aeroporto: 30,1ºC /19ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2007 às 21:33)

Vivam!

Dia mais quente hoje em Braga com a 1ª noite tropical do ano...

Max/Min 30,4/20,1ºC

Temp Actual: 25,7ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2007 às 22:25)

Um dia Verão, mas ainda bastante suportável.
Neste momento 20,4ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 13,4ºC / 26,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jun 2007 às 22:37)

Boa noite amigos. Ao que parece aí no continente é verão, mas aqui na ilha de São Miguel é inverno Será que estou no hemisfério norte? Ou no hemisfério sul?  
É que hoje por aqui a máxima foi só de *16,2º* o dia por aqui esteve muito nublado e com aguaceiros, alguns deles intensos e pelo menos na Ribeira Chã e aqui na Lagoa caíu algum granizo. No entanto por enquanto o vento ainda nao foi tão intenso como se esperava, pelo menos nos locais da ilha onde estive.

Temperatura actual de 13,8º


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

por aqui, a temperatura continua a descer 18,9ºC, mais fresquinho hoje do que ontem, desde de domingo que a temperatura máxima e mínima tem descido no algarve


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2007 às 23:15)

Boas, por aqui 16,1ºC, céu nublado com abertas. 
HR 78%.
1010hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2007 às 23:38)

Olá a todos!

Hummmm vou ter a benção das fitas húmida???     Choverá sábado em Lx??? Se sim planos estragados!

Por cá a noite segue calma mas fresca!

Temperatura: 13.7ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1010 Hpa

Em Trás-os-Montes promete trovoadas para o fim de semana! E a minha família toda em Lx, não vou ter informações!   

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2007 às 23:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Hummmm vou ter a benção das fitas húmida???     Choverá sábado em Lx??? Se sim planos estragados!
> 
> ...






Estamos cá nós para dar todas as informações possíveis...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2007 às 23:46)

Por cá, céu parcialmente nublado.
Temperatura de *13,8 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 18,9 ºC (06h20); Temperatura máxima - 31,1 ºC (15h31); Temperatura actual - 20,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.

*Imagem:           BISCOITOS      (Ilha Terceira - AÇORES) 6 de Junho de 2007*






Fonte: Projecto CLIMAAT (Esc. Sec. dos Biscoitos)


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2007 às 00:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Hummmm vou ter a benção das fitas húmida???     Choverá sábado em Lx??? Se sim planos estragados!
> 
> ...



Boa festa da benção das fitas moderação  
Quanto às previsões, valem o que valem, mas são bons indicadores de possibilidades, neste caso de chuva, mas poderá passar mais a norte e deixar Lx sem nuvens!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2007 às 09:47)

Dia com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura actual de *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2007 às 10:39)

Hoje mínima de 13,8ºC, neste momento 22,1ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2007 às 10:49)

Dia agradável com céu limpo. Temperatura actual de *21,6 ºC* cá por _Moscavide_.


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2007 às 11:50)

Bom dia, por aqui no Norte da Madeira:
céu limpo
vento moderado
T=19,4ºC
HR=59%
PO=11ºC
Min=13,9ºC
PA=1010hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2007 às 12:05)

Bom dia por aqui no algarve mínima de 16,8ºC, agora 23,2ºC e céu muito nublado com vento moderado de leste


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2007 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, por aqui no Norte da Madeira:
céu nublado 
T=20,9ºC
HR=60%
PO=13ºC
PA=1011hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jun 2007 às 17:41)

Olá a todos! 

A tarde segue calma e serena, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento ausente!

Temp: 26.3ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa...

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jun 2007 às 18:27)




----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2007 às 19:46)

Estremoz com céu limpo durante a manhã e algumas nuvens durante a tarde.

Dados de hoje: Temperatura mínima - 19,2 ºC (06h23); Temperatura máxima - 30,2 ºC (14h30); Temperatura actual - 26,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa (curiosamente com tendência para subir !!!).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2007 às 20:01)

Por aqui no algarve o dia foi de céu muito nublado e com neblina

Dados de hoje em Olhão:

Temperatura máxima: 23,7ºC

Temperatura mínima: 16,7ºC

Temperatura actual: 22,1ºC

portanto, foi o dia do mês de junho com a máxima mais baixa


----------



## Mago (7 Jun 2007 às 20:37)

Boa tarde,

Parece que hoje aqueceu mais para o Norte que para o Sul, aqui na minha estação bati a máxima do ano com 30,1ºC, a minima foi de 17,2ºC.
Neste momento estão ainda 25ºC
1014hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jun 2007 às 20:43)

Boa tarde a todos. E espero que tenham aproveitado bem o feriado 
Por aqui a madrugada e o inicio da manhã foi um pouco tempestuoso, com ventos muito fortes e chuva também intensa aqui na Lagoa. (Perdi 2 vasos com plantas que tinha no jardim, voaram com o vento ). Ao longo da manhã o tempo foi melhorando e as abertas apareceram durante a tarde e o vento também acalmou. Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e poderá caír um aguaceiro 

Os extremos de hoje min de *12,6º*   e máx de *19,2º*  a humidade variou entre os 83% e os 91%.

Neste momento sigo com *17,8º*


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2007 às 21:27)

Dia monótono. Nada para contar.

Imagens do dia:


----------



## Minho (7 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. E espero que tenham aproveitado bem o feriado
> Por aqui a madrugada e o inicio da manhã foi um pouco tempestuoso, com ventos muito fortes e chuva também intensa aqui na Lagoa. (Perdi 2 vasos com plantas que tinha no jardim, voaram com o vento ).



Isso não serão brincadeiras do São João antes do tempo   





Braga

Noite bem mais fresca...

Max/Min 29,3/16,6ºC

Temp Actual 21,6ºC

 


Interessante a imagem de satelite. Uma depressão tão pouco profunda mas aparentemente bem organizada.


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2007 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
Pelo Norte da Madeira neste momento:
céu pouco nublado
T: 16,3ºC
HR: 56%
PA: 1012hpa
PO: 7ºC

Hoje,
Min: 13,9ºC
Máx: 22,1ºC


----------



## mocha (7 Jun 2007 às 22:31)

boa noite a todos ja ta mt mais fresquinho, neste momento sigo com 19ºC continuaçao de bom feriado a tutti


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2007 às 22:49)

Mago disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Parece que hoje aqueceu mais para o Norte que para o Sul, aqui na minha estação bati a máxima do ano com 30,1ºC, a minima foi de 17,2ºC.
> Neste momento estão ainda 25ºC
> 1014hpa




Nem por isso; consultando o OGIMET pode-se ver a diferença de temperatura máxima nas estações do Noroeste de ontem para hoje:

Viana do Castelo (Chafé): Ontem - 30,2 ºC; Hoje - 18,9 ºC
Porto (Pedras Rubras): Ontem - 30,1 ºC; Hoje - 19,3 ºC


----------



## xicovsky (7 Jun 2007 às 23:22)

Aqui em Viseu, ao fim de um dia com máxima de 28.2ºC 
A noite arrefeceu bastante, 16.3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mago (8 Jun 2007 às 00:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Nem por isso; consultando o OGIMET pode-se ver a diferença de temperatura máxima nas estações do Noroeste de ontem para hoje:
> 
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé): Ontem - 30,2 ºC; Hoje - 18,9 ºC
> Porto (Pedras Rubras): Ontem - 30,1 ºC; Hoje - 19,3 ºC



Sim a minha conclusao foi precipitada analisando as  temperaturas de alguns membros no Sul e as que eu tive aqui, mas foi estranho eu cheguei aos 30,1ºC , e estive a consultar estações aqui perto da minha e até verifiquei a de uma farmacia aqui perto e tinha valores semelhantes pelas 15h45... o que se passaria por aqui?
Pelos vistos este calor nao foi assim tão geral...

Sigo com 17,7ºC
1018hpa


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2007 às 00:33)

Mago disse:


> Sim a minha conclusao foi precipitada analisando as  temperaturas de alguns membros no Sul e as que eu tive aqui, mas foi estranho eu cheguei aos 30,1ºC , e estive a consultar estações aqui perto da minha e até verifiquei a de uma farmacia aqui perto e tinha valores semelhantes pelas 15h45... o que se passaria por aqui?
> Pelos vistos este calor nao foi assim tão geral...
> 
> Sigo com 17,7ºC
> 1018hpa



Eu não digo!! Até as farmácias têm EMAs


----------



## Mago (8 Jun 2007 às 01:17)

Minho disse:


> Eu não digo!! Até as farmácias têm EMAs



eheheh pois, é o reclame publicitario da farmacia tem as horas e mostra a temperatura actual....
A outra estação é a de um colega meu semi-profissional


----------



## Rog (8 Jun 2007 às 08:21)

Bom dia, por aqui a noite foi de ceu limpo e agora ao início da manhã está muito nublado com algum chuvisco. 
T: 15,4ºC
H: 69%
P: 1012hpa
T Min: 12,4ºC


----------



## xicovsky (8 Jun 2007 às 08:26)

Em viseu, esta noite tive minima de 13.3ºC.
Agora sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## Rog (8 Jun 2007 às 10:28)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado com abertas.
T: 17,8ºC
H: 63%
P: 1013hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jun 2007 às 11:16)

Bom dia. Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros e o céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas. A intensidade do vento e dos aguaceiros é menor do que ontem. Penso que a instabilidade está a diminuir. O frio mantem-se, tendo em conta a época do ano em que nos encontramos.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2007 às 11:18)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 24,5ºC.
Mínima de 15,7ºC esta manhã (a mais alta do ano até hoje)

Ontem também foi o dia mais quente até ao momento.
Ontem: 15,3ºC / 29,2ºC


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 12:24)

Os primeiros sinais do que parece ser o início de alguma animação.


----------



## Rog (8 Jun 2007 às 15:34)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da tarde, o dia segue muito nublado com algumas abertas.
T: 19,5ºC
H: 58%
P: 1015hpa


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 15:45)

O registo do IM das trovoadas até ao momento e radar espanhol às 13:50UTC:


----------



## Mago (8 Jun 2007 às 16:28)

Pois é Vince e por aqui já caiu um forte aguaceiro ao sol da Trovoada....
sigo com 17,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jun 2007 às 19:52)

Céu muito nublado e agora com 22,4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jun 2007 às 19:59)

A coisa fervilha a norte! Estará a preparar-se uma caldeirada???


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jun 2007 às 20:10)

ÚLTIMA HORA (19h del 08-06-07): Parece ser que se ha formado una importante línea de turbonada en Castilla y León que se dirige rápidamente al norte. Se recomiendo aumentar las precauciones ya que hay riesgo serio de producirse fenómenos severos. 






© tiemposevero






© INM Espanhol


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jun 2007 às 20:17)

© wetterzentrale


Neste momento em Bragança céu bem carregado...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jun 2007 às 20:21)

Em Chaves pelas imagens de radar deve chover algo!!!   

Aqui: Céu limpo
Temp: 18.6ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa

Amigos Brigantinos, camaras em punho!!!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jun 2007 às 20:29)

Situação actual:


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2007 às 20:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,7 ºC (06h36); Temperatura máxima - 25,6 ºC (17h22); Temperatura actual 22,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica: 1015 hPa.

*Sagres*


----------



## mocha (8 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

boa noite a todos, aproveito pra desejar um bom fim de semana a todos, hj bem mais fresco por aqui a maxima foi de 25ºC










eu queria tt tar ano meio do mosh
ó mae leva me ao alive


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jun 2007 às 22:00)

mocha disse:


> boa noite a todos, aproveito pra desejar um bom fim de semana a todos, hj bem mais fresco por aqui a maxima foi de 25ºC
> 
> 
> eu queria tt tar ano meio do mosh
> ó mae leva me ao alive



E eu que não fui porque não quiz!  

Hoje dados de Lisboa (Casa de Benfica)

Temp:19.2ºC
Humidade: 63%


----------



## Rog (8 Jun 2007 às 22:21)

Boas, hoje o dia apesar de não muito quente convidava uma ida à praia com o algum sol que aparecida de quando em vez; 

infelizmente a época balnear na minha freguesia começou da forma mais trágica, um jovem de 19 anos perdeu ontem a vida no mar, sentiu-se mal depois de nadar um pouco, 
(tinha comido cerca de duas horas antes do sucedido, populares no local diziam que ele não teria guardado um tempo mínimo depois da refeição para ir para a água). 

Voltanto ao que nos trás aqui, situação actual;
T: 15,8ºC
H: 67%
P: 1015hpa

Hoje:
TMx: 20,8ºC
TMn: 12,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2007 às 22:43)

boas noites e um óptimo fim de semana, por aqui no algarve(Olhão) hoje o céu teve muito nublado com abertas a partir do meio da tarde, as temperaturs registadas hoje são:

Temperatura máxima: 23,6ºC

Temperatura mínima: 16,8ºC

Temperatura actual: 17,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

Não fui ao Alive, mas sim aos concertos em Moscavide. Já vim do Jardim (onde estão a fazer os concertos) porque já estavam muitos gangs a chegar e eu não queria ter chatices, visto que me conhecem. (Um dos gangs tinha 2 ou 3 garrafas de vodka...sempre morrem mais cedo  ). Para terem uma ideia já fui assaltado, aqui em Moscavide, 14 vezes. Sim, não é engano, 14 vezes.
Agrediram inúmeras vezes e eu não quero ter de me chatear...enfim ninguém sabe tomar conta disto.
--------------------
Prosseguindo, a noite está agradável e registam-se *17,1 ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura máxima por aqui, pelo dia de hoje, foi de *27,1 ºC* às 15:05h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jun 2007 às 22:54)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui a instabilidade continua, com os aguaceiros e o céu muito nublado. O vento ainda sopra com algumas rajadas de vez em quanto. Hoje registei uma ligeira subida na minha estação.

Extremos do dia:
Min *15,4º* 
Max*22º* 

Temperatura actual de *17,6º* e humidade de *79%*. Ainda agora acabou de cair aqui mais um belo aguaceiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2007 às 00:10)

Neste momento com *15,6 ºC* em _Moscavide_.


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 00:18)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não fui ao Alive, mas sim aos concertos em Moscavide. Já vim do Jardim (onde estão a fazer os concertos) porque já estavam muitos gangs a chegar e eu não queria ter chatices, visto que me conhecem. (Um dos gangs tinha 2 ou 3 garrafas de vodka...sempre morrem mais cedo  ). *Para terem uma ideia já fui assaltado, aqui em Moscavide, 14 vezes. Sim, não é engano, 14 vezes.*
> Agrediram inúmeras vezes e eu não quero ter de me chatear...enfim ninguém sabe tomar conta disto.
> .



Tens de andar qualquer dia de guarda-costas... 
O problema dos assaltos, além dos objectos roubados evidentemente, são a crecente violência com vimos a assistir.


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 00:25)

condições actuais, céu nublado e subida da temp. humidade, e da pressão atmosferica :
T: 16,6ºC
H: 72%
P: 1017hpa


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 00:38)

para os esquecidos menos de um minuto para o lançamento do Atlantis

http://www.nasa.gov/55644main_NASATV_Windows.asx


----------



## xicovsky (9 Jun 2007 às 08:52)

aqui em Viseu, tão 14.4ºC, a minima foi de 12.6ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 09:19)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado.
T: 16,8ºC
H: 81%
P: 1016hpa
Tmin: 13,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

Bom dia. O dia está a ser de céu pouco nublado aqui pela vila.
A temperatura é, actualmente, de *21,4 ºC*.
Talvez ainda cheguemos aos *26 ºC* !


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jun 2007 às 10:20)

Bom dia, hoje mínima de 15,9ºC, neste momento 21ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2007 às 14:40)

Alandroal (Alentejo central): temperatura mínima hoje foi de 14,5 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2007 às 16:08)

Olhão (algarve) a temperatura mínima foi de 15.4ºC e agora registo 24,4ºC, continuação de um bom fim de semana


----------



## squidward (9 Jun 2007 às 16:17)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos 23ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 16:18)

boas, pelo norte da Madeira, céu nublado com abertas
T: 22,1ºC
H: 62%
P: 1018hpa


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jun 2007 às 17:44)

Primeiros sinais de trovoada...Neste momento a trovoada está a Sudeste da cidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jun 2007 às 18:24)

Boa tarde por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, principalmente na costa sul da ilha, mas sem percipitação. Apenas registei um aguaceiro fraco e disperso em Vila Franca do Campo. Na minha estação aqui na Lagoa as temperaturas até agora variaram entre os*15,6º* e os *20,6º*.

Neste momento sigo com *20,5º*


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2007 às 18:42)

Esta tarde ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada, mas agora o céu está quase limpo.

Hoje: 15,4ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2007 às 20:56)

Por aqui céu limpo mas durante a manhã teve muito nublado e hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas em Olhão:

Temperatura máxima: 25,5ºC

Temperatura mínima: 15,4ºC

Temperatura actual: 18,9ºC

e continuação de um bom fim de semana e divirtam-se


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2007 às 21:30)

Céu nublado a norte e temperatura de *16,8 ºC*.


----------



## Henrique (9 Jun 2007 às 22:09)

Temperatura:17.4ºC
Humidade: 72%
Céu nublado

Estam a par do monstro que se esta a desenvolver a norte dos pirineus Golf de Biscaia ? Brutal!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2007 às 23:10)

Extremos de hoje, segundo o OGIMET:

Máximas

Evora - 27.6 °C  
Beja - 26.3 °C  
Portalegre - 25.9 °C  
Castelo Branco - 25.8 °C  
Coimbra - 25.6 °C  

Mínimas

Penhas Douradas - 11.3 °C  
Viseu - 12.8 °C  
Evora - 13.9 °C  
Beja - 14.0 °C  
Coimbra - 14.3 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jun 2007 às 23:18)

Boa noite! Por aqui tempo a melhorar. Agora aqui está uma noite estrelada. Ceu algo nublado mas com uma boa aberta de momento.

Temperatura actual de *17,1º* e humidade de *74%*


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 00:43)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo,
T: 16,1ºC
H: 72%
P: 1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2007 às 01:24)

*16,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado. Não chove, mas há cerca de 1h estava a chuviscar ligeiramente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2007 às 09:45)

Há 5 minutos caíram aguaeiros fortes, mas já pararam. A temperatura é de *16,8 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 13:27)

boas, por aqui 21,4ºC
céu mto nublado
h: 64%
1020hpa


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2007 às 14:49)

Céu nublado e 19,7ºC.

Mínima de 12,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2007 às 15:53)

O primeiro aguaceiro do dia.

Chuva e 18,9ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 16:16)

neste momento:
céu nublado
T: 22,2ºC
H: 62%
1010hpa


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jun 2007 às 17:50)

Durante a tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros tendo sido pontualmente moderados. Neste momento 19,7ºC e menos nuvens nos céus de Bragança.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jun 2007 às 17:52)

Olá amigos! Desculpem a ausencia, mas ontem foi um dos dias mais felizes da minha vida, foi a minha benção de finalista! Posso adiantar para aqueles que ainda não passaram por tal, que é uma sensação fantástica, única!

Passei um calor com o traje!!! Mais uma vez o IM enganou-me bem e em vez de aguaceiros tive um dia radiante de sol e calor! 
E amanha é o meu primeiro dia de trabalho, começo a formação! Vou ter pouco tempo mas sempre que possa passo por aqui, fica prometido!

Por cá o dia segue muito nublado...

Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Humidade:56%
Temperatura: 24.3ºC

Boa semana de trabalho e aulas para todos!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jun 2007 às 18:39)

Voltam os aguaceiros.


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2007 às 19:48)

Boas, como já disseram por cá tem havido alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde em Bragança, alguns até com alguma força. Foi um dia bem fresco, tive uma mínima de 12,6ºC e uma máxima de 20,6ºC. Neste momento estou com 16,6ºC, 65% e 1020 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2007 às 20:59)

boas, hoje o dia foi de sol mas sempre com a companhia de algumas nuvens, as temperaturas que registei foram as seguintes:

Temperatura máxima: 24,4ºC

Temperatura mínima: 17,6ºC

Temperatura actual: 19,0ºC


e o verão continua adiado, calor durante a semana, depois ao fim-de-semana quando uma pessoa quer ir à praia tempo marado


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo
T: 17ºC
H: 77%
P: 1021hpa


----------



## xicovsky (11 Jun 2007 às 07:25)

Aqui em Viseu, minima de 11.3ºC.
Netse momento sigo com 12.9ºC


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2007 às 09:19)

bom dia a todos, aqui na stª terrinha ceu com mtas nuvens, neste momento 19ºC, vamos ver se pinga


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jun 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui o tempo continua maluco. Parece que estamos em Janeiro ou Fevereiro O céu tal como nos ultimos dias apresenta-se muito nublado e vão caíndo alguns aguaceiros ou chuva fraca. O pior é o frio, que com o vento aumenta ainda a sensação. Numa altura em que as minimas por aqui ja deviam andar perto dos 20 graus, registei esta manhã, ás 6h57min uma minima de *12,5º*. Ás 8h30 quando saí de casa estavam *13,4º*


----------



## Mago (11 Jun 2007 às 12:10)

Bom Dia
Tempo brusco, sol e nuvens.
Temperatura actual 21ºC
1018hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 12:13)

Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira 22,7ºC; h: 58%; P: 1020hpa
a mínima foi de 13,3ºC


----------



## Serrano (11 Jun 2007 às 14:01)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Nos últimos dias verificaram-se alguns aguaceiros, com noites pouco calorosas, visto que registei duas mínimas consecutivas de 10.5 graus.


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 16:14)

Boas, céu pouco nublado
T: 25,7ºC
h: 53%
P: 1020hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 18:30)

Boas, céu pouco nublado
Por aqui a máx. hoje foi aos 26,2ºC, agora nos 24ºC.
A humidade está a 54% e 1020hpa


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2007 às 20:04)

Céu limpo e 21,9ºC.

Hoje: 13,2ºC / 24,0ºC


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 20:34)

Braga
O dia começou muito nublado mas foi diminuindo gradualmente até ficar pouco nublado.

Max/Min: 23,9/16,2ºC

Temp. Actual: 20,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jun 2007 às 20:38)

Bom fim de tarde. Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, mas agora para o fim da tarde foi-se tornando com menos nuvens. E aqui na Lagoa até se encontra com boas abertas.

Valores de hoje:
min de 12,5º e máx de 20,4º.


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 20:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom fim de tarde. Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, mas agora para o fim da tarde foi-se tornando com menos nuvens. E aqui na Lagoa até se encontra com boas abertas.
> 
> Valores de hoje:
> min de 12,5º e máx de 20,4º.



Devem estar uma ricas temperaturas no topo do Pico


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2007 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui no algarve (Olhão), o céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo.

hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura máxima: 23,1ºC

Temperatura mínima: 13,3ºC    

Temperatura actual: 20,7ºC

Mais parece ser Inverno no algarve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jun 2007 às 21:14)

Minho disse:


> Devem estar uma ricas temperaturas no topo do Pico



Pois, não faço ideia! Mas posso-te dizer que no sabado fui dar um passeio aqui pela ilha de São Miguel e estive num miradouro chamado Pico do Ferro, a cerca de 700 metros de altitude com vista para a Lagoa das Furnas e com o céu nublado e o vento que estava a sensação de frio era enorme, nem me aguentei lá 5 minutos.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jun 2007 às 21:20)

Céu limpo e 18,5ºC.


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui 18,4ºC; céu limpo 73% humidade e 1019hpa


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 22:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Desculpem a ausencia, mas ontem foi um dos dias mais felizes da minha vida, foi a minha benção de finalista! Posso adiantar para aqueles que ainda não passaram por tal, que é uma sensação fantástica, única!



Pois, muitos parabéns e felicidades nesta nova etapa da tua vida   
Mas nada de desculpas  para deixar de participar no fórum (género _"... hoje o dia foi muito cansativo, tive muito trabalho, blá, blá ..."_)


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2007 às 23:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,6 ºC (05h57); Temperatura máxima - 26,9 ºC (16h53); Temperatura actual - 16,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.


----------



## xicovsky (12 Jun 2007 às 07:22)

Aqui em Viseu a minima foi de 8.7ºC, e neste momento estão 9.8ºC.


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 08:18)

Hoje a noite foi de chuva, embora a mínima fosse de 16ºC
neste momento 16,3ºC e ceu muito nublado
84% humidade
1018hpa


----------



## mocha (12 Jun 2007 às 09:29)

bom dia por aqui td na mesma ceu com mtas nuvens 19ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 13:11)

boas, por aqui céu mto nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos,
16,7ºC
h: 81%
1019hpa


----------



## squidward (12 Jun 2007 às 14:03)

Por aqui ceu muito nublado, com pequenas abertas. 
Estão 23ºC.....e 23,5ºC dentro de casa


----------



## Serrano (12 Jun 2007 às 14:04)

Céu limpo na Covilhã (algumas nuvens na Serra), com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Repetiu-se a mínima dos dias anteriores, 10.5 graus.


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 14:21)

Boas, por aqui temperatura atípica para esta hora do dia, 16,3ºC, céu nublado
a máx. até ao momento foi de 19,2ºC mas ocorreu às 1h da manhã. 
Desde manhã cedo que a temp. encontra-se entre os 16 e 17ºC. 
81% de humidade
1019hpa


----------



## mocha (12 Jun 2007 às 14:25)

boa tarde, por aqui, o sol brilha, temp 24ºC e algum vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2007 às 14:30)

boas, por aqui céu limpo e 22,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 16:30)

boas, por aqui 18,2ºC, céu nublado
71% humidade
1018hpa


----------



## Mago (12 Jun 2007 às 16:35)

Boa tarde
Por aqui tempo mais quente que ontem, sigo agora com 22ºC, no entanto já cheguei aos 25,3ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## martinus (12 Jun 2007 às 16:55)

Em Braga começou a cair, pelas 16.20 h., uma chuva fraca que ainda não parou. Ao que tudo indica, veio para ficar.


----------



## Henrique (12 Jun 2007 às 17:53)

Temperatura:23.6ºC
Humidade:53%

Céu pouco nublado pra ja...pois a chuvinha parece estar vindo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2007 às 20:42)

boas, por aqui no Algarve (Olhão) o céu encontra-se limpo e hoje registei as seguintes temperatura:

Temperatura máxima: 22,7ºC

Temperatura mínima: 14,7ºC

Temperatura actual: 20,0ºC

Parece para os próximos dias as temperaturas irão baixar mais um bocadinho e a chuva vai voltar, o Inverno vem a caminho


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jun 2007 às 21:02)

Boas, hoje mínima de 12,6ºC, máxima de 23,3ºC.

Por volta das 19:30 cairam alguns aguaceiros, neste momento céu pouco nublado, algum vento e 19,2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

Olá amigos!

Dia ameno em Lx! Algum vento um pouco desegradável!
Estou com 55% de Humidade e 15.8ºC  de Temperatura!!!

Bom feriado!!! Amanha não trabalho! Viva o Sto Antonio!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2007 às 22:09)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,5 ºC (06h06); Temperatura máxima - 27,2 ºC (16h55); Temperatura actual - 19,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa (mais baixa que ontem).


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2007 às 23:15)

Tal como disse o martinus em Braga choveu.
Começou com um lindo dia e foi piorando começando a cair chuvisco durante a tarde com alguns períodos de maior intensidade.


Máx/Min 24,8/15,4ºC

Temp. Actual: 16,5ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 23:33)

Boas, por aqui um dia algo frio, com a máx. nos 19,2ºC. Agora 13,8ºC que também é a mínima do dia!
80% de humidade e 1019hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jun 2007 às 23:54)

Boa noite. Por aqui tivemos um dia de céu bastante nublado com algumas abertas da parte da manhã. Da tarde apareceu a chuva que em geral foi fraca e assim se tem mantido agora para a noite. Hoje houve uma ligeira subida da temperatura minima enquanto que a máxima se manteve como nos dias anteriores.

Valores de Hoje:
Min - 16,4º e Max - 20,9º Humidade variou entre os 75% e os 81%

Temperatura actual de 18,1º


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2007 às 23:57)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui um dia algo frio, com a máx. nos 19,2ºC. Agora 13,8ºC que também é a mínima do dia!
> 80% de humidade e 1019hpa



Que diferença para Braga.. estão trocadas as temperaturas


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 00:21)

Minho disse:


> Tal como disse o martinus em Braga choveu.
> Começou com um lindo dia e foi piorando começando a cair chuvisco durante a tarde com alguns períodos de maior intensidade.
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente, essas seriam as temperaturas normais para aqui, e tendo tb em conta a latitude...
Hoje o tempo do quadrante Norte fez descer a temperatura. Ontem estava mais quente com o tempo de Oeste.
Para teres uma ideia destes ultimos dias...


----------



## xicovsky (13 Jun 2007 às 07:02)

Aqui em  Viseu, a minima foi de 7.7ºC.
Agora sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 09:27)

Boas, por aqui 16,1ºC com 80% de humidade
1017hpa. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2007 às 09:51)

bom dia a todos, finalmente consegui entrar no forum, deve de ser por causa da instabilidade  
por aqui mtas nuvens, algumas mt interessantes, sigo com 19ºC venha ela


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2007 às 10:38)

Bom dia! Por aqui o céu a variar entre o muito nublado e o encoberto com periodos de chuva geralmente fraca á mistura. Humidade nos 90% e a tempertura nos 18,6º. A minima registada foi de 18,2º a mais alta dos ultimos dias.


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 12:09)

céu pouco nublado,
20,8ºC
74% humidade
1017hpa


----------



## Serrano (13 Jun 2007 às 13:55)

Vão chegando as nuvens ao céu covilhanense, com 20.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Também se nota mais vento...


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 14:10)

Boas, por aqui céu mto nublado com alguma neblina.
18,7ºC
81% humidade
1018hpa


----------



## Kraliv (13 Jun 2007 às 14:22)

Hello!!!



Mínima de 12,9ºC pela Ravessa

Actual :

Temp. 24,2ºC
Humida. 47%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 6,4km/h SW


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2007 às 14:32)

boa tarde a todos, continuando com ceu com mtas nuvens, alternando com sol e intensificação do vento, 24ºC.
vamos la a ver a festa k aí vem


----------



## squidward (13 Jun 2007 às 16:02)

céu muito nublado 23ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jun 2007 às 16:47)

Montalegre (Alto Tamega-Chaves) e Lamas de Mouro (Alto Minho) com apenas 11.1ºC!!! Bolas!!!


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 17:40)

Boas, por aqui 20,2ºC, céu nublado, 74% h, 1017hpa


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2007 às 18:48)

Começou agora a chover. Depois de uma máxima de 21,1ºC, a chuva fez descer a temperatura para 17ºC.

Hoje: 13,9ºC / 21,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2007 às 19:10)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,4 ºC (06h07); Temperatura máxima - 25,0 ºC (15h29); Temperatura actual - 21,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa (ligeira descida relativamente a ontem).

Céu cada vez mais nublado ...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2007 às 19:35)

Alguma chuva fraca esta tarde, sobretudo no noroeste (Porto - 6 mm; Viana do Castelo - 3,5 mm).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2007 às 19:48)

Alguma precipitação a atingir o noroeste da Península Ibérica esta tarde.

*Imagem de Radar Meteorológica*






Fonte: INM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jun 2007 às 20:34)

Por aqui já chove!

Temp: 18.5ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2007 às 20:45)

Boas por aqui, céu limpo durante todo o dia, começa-se a vislumbrar as primeiras nuvens, as temperaturas registadas hoje são:

Temperatura Máxima: 23,7ºC

Temperatura mínima: 15,0ºC

Temperatura actual: 18,9ºC

mais uma vez a precipitação é sempre no norte e o algarve fica a ver passar   , ou ainda terei uma surpresa em junho


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2007 às 21:05)

*ACHO ISTO ALARMANTE DE MAIS !!! VENTO SIM, MAS PRECIPITAÇÃO ACHO QUE NÃO SERÁ ASSIM TANTA !!!*

_CDOS alerta para agravamento do estado do tempo

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto alertou hoje para o perigo de ocorrerem inundações na sequência do agravamento do estado do tempo previsto para o final do dia, que se prolongará até à madrugada de quinta-feira. 
A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta para este período "episódios de precipitação, que poderão ser intensos, acompanhados por ventos fortes".
Esta situação começará por atingir as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se depois ao interior norte e centro do país, estimando as autoridades que os distritos mais afectados pela chuva sejam Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real e Bragança.
O vento deverá soprar de sudoeste, podendo atingir 60 km/h no litoral, com rajadas que podem chegar a 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Espera-se ainda um aumento dos caudais nas principais bacias hidrológicas da região norte, pelo que o comando distrital de operações de socorro alerta que podem ocorrer inundações por transbordo de linhas de água não dominadas por albufeiras, mas também inundações em zonas urbanas devido à acumulação de águas pluviais e à insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem.
As autoridades alertam ainda para a possibilidade de ocorrerem danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, aumentarem os acidentes de viação devido ao piso escorregadio e ocorrerem curtos-circuitos em casas antigas.
Face a esta situação, o comando distrital recomenda que a população acompanhe os avisos que forem sendo emitidos, ainda que sem alarmismos desnecessários.
A limpeza dos sistemas de drenagem de águas pluviais, a adopção de uma condução defensiva, o fecho de portas e janelas e a evacuação de gado para locais seguros são outras das recomendações apresentadas._

Agência Lusa 
2007-06-13 19:40:02


----------



## filipept (13 Jun 2007 às 21:54)

Por aqui tem estado a chover moderado já á mais de 1 hora. Pressão a 1006hpa com tendencia para descer, temperatura 17.3º e 60% de humidade.


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 21:57)

Chove de uma maneira constante desde as 20 horas, a temperatura baixou bastante nas últimas horas.

Max/Min 20,2/15,2ºC

Temp Actual 15,8ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

Gerofil disse:


> *ACHO ISTO ALARMANTE DE MAIS !!! VENTO SIM, MAS PRECIPITAÇÃO ACHO QUE NÃO SERÁ ASSIM TANTA !!!*
> 
> _CDOS alerta para agravamento do estado do tempo
> 
> ...




Pois é Gerofil..Se calhar é alarmante demais, ate pq tambem nao vai chover assiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim tanto!Mas o que é certo é que eu hoje quando vinha da faculdade por volta das 7 horas, muitas sarjetas ja deviam ter entupido e ja havia bons lençóis de agua nas estradas..O que é certo é que mais vale que eles se previnam porque afinal de contas, e apesar de por pouco tempo, vai chover de forma moderada a forte, especialmente amanha por volta da hora de almoço!Se se prevenirem, não é pior..Aliás o Estado tem dinheiro suficiente p gastar em gasoleo e p por o SNBPC d alerta...So nao há, nem chega p nos...!


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jun 2007 às 22:03)

By the way, por cá chove sem parar desde as 4/5 da tarde...!


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 22:11)

boas, por aqui 17,2ºC, 82% h, 1017hpa, céu nublado


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jun 2007 às 22:16)

Boas, por Bragança 14,1ºC e alguma (não muita) chuva.


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2007 às 22:20)

boa noite por aqui ainda não chove, mas ja se sente o vento a bater nas persianas, até a barraca abana neste momento 17ºC


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 22:33)

Uma imagem do belo monstro a chegar:


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2007 às 22:37)

Olá pessoal.

Depois duns dias semi-ausente porque estive a passear pelo interior, em especial pela Beira Alta, acabei de regressar à Base.
Meteorologicamente falando, nada a assinalar, tinha esperança (não muita) de ter apanhado alguma trovoadazita, no fim de semana passado. 

Desde ontem à tarde a zona centro tem estado com céu muito nublado, hoje ao longo da viagem de quase 250km's o céu apresentou-se sempre muito carregado, mas não vi uma pinga de chuva. 

Algumas imagens do final de tarde ao longo da viagem, para retratar a situação do centro do país.


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 22:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pois é Gerofil..Se calhar é alarmante demais, ate pq tambem nao vai chover assiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim tanto!Mas o que é certo é que eu hoje quando vinha da faculdade por volta das 7 horas, muitas sarjetas ja deviam ter entupido e ja havia bons lençóis de agua nas estradas..O que é certo é que mais vale que eles se previnam porque afinal de contas, e apesar de por pouco tempo, vai chover de forma moderada a forte, especialmente amanha por volta da hora de almoço!Se se prevenirem, não é pior..Aliás o Estado tem dinheiro suficiente p gastar em gasoleo e p por o SNBPC d alerta...So nao há, nem chega p nos...!



Pois é. Não sei se teve alguma relação mas no meu local de trabalho contei 10 cortes instantâneos de energia


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2007 às 22:51)

Minho disse:


> Uma imagem do belo monstro a chegar:



E parece estar a dar-lhe bem no distrito de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


>



Estava a estranhar o teu súbito desaparecimento... julguei que tinha sido do Sto. António  


Parece impossível com um céu desses que não tenha caído nada


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 22:54)

Vince disse:


> E parece estar a dar-lhe bem no distrito de Viana do Castelo...



Acabei de fazer um screenshot para nada... já puseste tu   


É o que ia comentar, parece que o pior está agora mesmo a passar....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2007 às 23:00)

Boa noite! Ao que parece por aí o tempo está-se a agravar. Por aqui hoje foi mais um dia como os anteriores, céu geralmente muito nublado a encoberto com periodos de chuva fraca e vento em geral fraco a moderado. Foi mais um dia de subida da temperatura minima.

Valores extremos de hoje:

Min - 18,6º Max - 20,4º 

Temperatura actual 19,2º


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2007 às 23:10)

Minho disse:


> Estava a estranhar o teu súbito desaparecimento... julguei que tinha sido do Sto. António



Pois, foi o S.António, mas foi ao contrário. Eu fugi dele, para bem longe  



Minho disse:


> Parece impossível com um céu desses que não tenha caído nada



Nada, rien, nothing, niente, null. Um mistério. Desde ontem à tarde. Alguém que me arranje uma explicação para tanta nuvem e tão pouca água.

Nos meus passeios gosto muito de andar a falar com o pessoal. E um velhote, qual seringador lá duma aldeia falou-me que o tempo não anda nada bom. Dizia ele coisas como "Junho chuvoso, ano perigoso" e "Chuva de Junho, mordedura de víbora"  

Ahh, e com um Junho destes, disse o velhote que o verão quente é para esquecer ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2007 às 23:13)

Vince disse:


> Pois, foi o S.António, mas foi ao contrário. Eu fugi dele, para bem longe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha que por aqui nos ultimos dias as nuvens tem sido bastantes, mas sinceramente a chuva nem por isso! Mais parece as orvalhadas de São João  pelo menos ontem e hoje!


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 23:34)

Vince disse:


> Pois, foi o S.António, mas foi ao contrário. Eu fugi dele, para bem longe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas notícias! Para inferno já chegou o ano passado!


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2007 às 23:37)

Já estará a passar o pior, mas ainda assim deve estar a deixar uns mm's jeitosos no distrito de Viana. Não será nada de excepcional, nós é que já estamos é mal habituados.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2007 às 23:43)

No final de Junho de 2003 também tivemos uma situação semelhante, com uma depressão muito próxima a NW península. Já sabem o que aconteceu depois, em Julho e Agosto   

Espero que este ano não se repita.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2007 às 23:51)

14ºC, continua a chuva, agora um pouco mais forte.


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 23:53)

Dan disse:


> No final de Junho de 2003 também tivemos uma situação semelhante, com uma depressão muito próxima a NW península. Já sabem o que aconteceu depois, em Julho e Agosto
> 
> Espero que este ano não se repita.




Pois. 
Com certeza que essas chuvas contribuiram para o aumento da matéria de combustão...


----------



## Henrique (13 Jun 2007 às 23:57)

Sinceramente acho que não vai ser assim taaaaooo mau tempo quanto o que se espera. Assim de repente e olhando para as imagens de satélite não me parece que agrave muito para o centro/sul do pais, pelo menos. (sem ser a Norte como está a acontecer) 
Mas como tambem nao tenho assim muito voto na materia...Ventinho, chuvinha fraca, tudo bem, sim senhor, mas vai acabar por nao ser nada "por causa do detector" ^^.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 00:01)

Imagem do GoogleEarth às 23h50:


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2007 às 00:04)

Pontualmente, poderá haver alguma situação mais complicada se ocorrer alguma trovoada mais intensa. Se ficar apenas pela chuva frontal não será assim tão grave.


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 00:05)

Nas imagens animadas de satelite não se vêm formações de MCS (Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala)

Em Braga ainda não parou de chover. Já são mais de 4 horas de chuva.

Temp. Actual: 16,1ºC


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2007 às 01:02)

Mas parece-me que a situação não parecendo extrema, poderá não ter sido muito pacífica nalguns locais do distrito de Viana do Castelo. 

É que ainda foram 3 horas seguidas de precipitação razoável...

*Anim 20:20 - 23:50 UTC*







*Imagem espectacular das 18:00 UTC*


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2007 às 01:21)

Por Setúbal já chove   Tem fases que aumenta depois diminui ñ é constate. O vento tambem já se faz sentir


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 01:46)

Precipitação entre as 12h00 e as 24h00 UTC de ontem:

Porto - 23,0 mm (17 mm depois das 18h00);
Viseu - 10,4 mm (10 mm depois das 18h00);
Vila Real - 7,1 mm (7 mm depois das 18h00);
Bragança - 3,0 mm (3 mm depois das 18h00);
Coimbra - 2,0 mm (2 mm depois das 18h00).

Fonte: Ogimet e WeatherOnline


----------



## Fernando (14 Jun 2007 às 02:43)

Boas!

Tou pelo Porto e já há uns dias que não via uma tempestade assim... Chuva torrencial acompanhada de muito vento... Uma verdadeira tempestade que já dura há umas horas... Estou impressionado !

Estranho no mês de Junho...


----------



## Rog (14 Jun 2007 às 07:53)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado, 16,6ºC; H 91%; 1016hpa


----------



## xicovsky (14 Jun 2007 às 08:12)

Em viseu já choveram 30 milimetros desde a meia-noite.
A Temperatura anda em 13.4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 08:18)

*Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 06h00 UTC de hoje*

Viana Do Castelo-Chafe - 45.0 mm  
Viseu - 35.3 mm  
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 26.0 mm  
Vila Real - 22.1 mm  
Coimbra / Cernache - 19.0 mm  
Braganca - 16.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas - 10.0 mm  
Cabo Carvoeiro - 5.0 mm  
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho - 5.0 mm  
Portalegre - 3.0 mm  
Castelo Branco - 2.0 mm  
Evora / C. Coord - 0.4 mm  
Beja / B. Aerea - 0.1 mm 

Fonte: OGIMNET


----------



## Mago (14 Jun 2007 às 09:14)

Bom Dia
Grande Tempestade por aqui, desde a 00h00 já choveu 36mm
Estou agora com 14ºC
1007hpa
Chuva forte


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 10:08)

Mapa dos Alertas às 09:15 (08:15 UTC)






Fonte: IM


----------



## Serrano (14 Jun 2007 às 10:18)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu local de observação, estavam 13.5 graus e chovia com intensidade, o que já acontecia a espaços desde da meia noite.


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Jun 2007 às 10:23)

Pelo Porto, acho que o pior ja passou mesmo...Agora inclusivamente tenho o céu a 50/50 com uns belos raios de sol a chegar ate ka abaixo!Cheira-me que agora so se voltar  tudo ao contrario e k temos d novo a chuva que tivemos em alguns momentos da noite!O vento esse mantem-se sempre constante e moderado..Espero que isto não seja o prenuncio de um verao abrasador...!Se for, p alem da carne p canhao que esta chuva esta a dar as florestas p se keimarem, pode tb a trazer o mildio as vinhas e d bom so pode trazer água em quantidades suficientes para nosso consumo...!


----------



## mocha (14 Jun 2007 às 10:55)

bom dia a todos, ontem as 19h começou a nublar de uma maneira k pensei k viesse o mundo abaixo  , tal nao aconteceu, nem um pinga pelo menos ate a meia noite(hora k me deitei).
hoje de manha as ruas tavam molhadas, com algumas poças, deve de ter chovido qlq coisa de noite, eu e k nao ouvi nada 
neste momento chove bem, depois da chuva molha parvos k caiu durante meia hora, algum vento e 20ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 11:08)

ESTREMOZ: Última meia hora com vento moderado de Sudoeste, com algumas rajadas mais fortes; alguma chuva; temperatura de 17,8 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1009 hPa.


----------



## mocha (14 Jun 2007 às 11:28)

ultima meia hora Barreiro: chuva forte de tal maneira k a agua dos esgotos invadiu a oficina, cheira mal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2007 às 11:36)

Bom dia, por aqui mais um belo dia de "Janeiro" Céu muito nublado ou mesmo encoberto e aquela chuvinha constante, chamada muitas vezes de "molha parvos" No entanto o tempo está quente, a minima até agora foi de 18,2º e a humidade está nos 91%. Quando saí de casa estavam 18,6º.
Para o fim de semana á previsão de bom tempo, poderá ser que ainda vá dar umas caminhadas por aí.


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 12:35)

Imagem do Radar às 11:30 (10:30UTC) Podemos ver como a zona de Setúbal estava a ser fortemente fustigada...








Fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2007 às 12:46)

Sim é verdade Minho em Setúbal toda amnha esteve a chuver moderado. Acabou de chuver e agora o céu com boas abertas


----------



## Henrique (14 Jun 2007 às 13:28)

Isso mesmo,uma chuvada, nao forte mas intensa durante algum tempo da parte da manha. O sol agora parece querer aparecer, mas espero que nao seja por muito tempo, quero mais e melhor!!!


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2007 às 13:33)

Henrique disse:


> Isso mesmo,uma chuvada, nao forte mas intensa durante algum tempo da parte da manha. O sol agora parece querer aparecer, mas espero que nao seja por muito tempo, quero mais e melhor!!!



  I mai nada  Sabado é qui é!! Pelos menos para dar movimento a este forum!!


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2007 às 14:18)

Céu nublado e 17,5ºC. Mínima de 13,5ºC.
Foi uma noite e manhã chuvosa, mas sem grandes problemas. Uns 25mm na estação meteorológica até ao fim da manhã.

Depois de um Inverno seco, temos agora este e os dois últimos meses com anomalia positiva na precipitação.


----------



## mocha (14 Jun 2007 às 14:21)

neste momento o sol ta a querer espreitar, mas acho k nao vai durar mt, ainda ha 20m tava a chover


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 14:32)

Olá; não querendo ser maçudo, ficam então aqui os registo de precipitação ocorridos em Portugal Continental nas últimas 24 horas (das 12h00 UTC de ontem às 12h00 UTC de hoje), segundo o portal OGIMET: 

Viana Do Castelo-Chafe - 54.0 mm 
Viseu - 41.3 mm 
Penhas Douradas - 40.0 mm 
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 29.0 mm 
Portalegre - 26.0 mm 
Coimbra - 25.0 mm 
Braganca - 25.0 mm 
Vila Real - 23.1 mm 
Castelo Branco - 12.0 mm 
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho - 10.0 mm 
Cabo Carvoeiro - 5.0 mm 
Evora - 2.4 mm 
Beja / B. Aerea - 2.1 mm 
Sagres - 0.3 mm 
Faro / Aeroporto - 0.0 mm


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jun 2007 às 15:24)

Ficam aqui os registos de precipitação aqui pelo "deserto" da margem Sul.

"Minho 
Imagem do Radar às 11:30 (10:30UTC) Podemos ver como a zona de Setúbal estava a ser fortemente fustigada...
"

Tens razão, aqui ficam os registos.

06:40 - 09:00  7 mm
*11:00 - 12:40 27 mm* 

Total hoje: 34 mm


----------



## Kraliv (14 Jun 2007 às 16:24)

Hello!!!!

 Já deu   suficiente para regar as laranjeiras  

Temp. mín. 15,3ºC esta manhã.


Registo das 15.00h:
Temp. 19,1ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1013hPa
Vento Raj. Max 27,7km/h SW



Agora não chove


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2007 às 18:45)

Algumas nuvens e 16,8ºC.

Hoje: 13,5ºC / 19,2ºC


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 20:06)

Braga

Não choveu durante o dia.

Max/Min 20,1/15,1ºC

Temp. Actual: 17,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2007 às 20:39)

Olá a todos. Devem ter notado a minha ausência. É verdade, têm sido imensos trabalhos para entregar, estamos na recta final do ano lectivo.
Mas lá os vou fazendo e vou tendo boas notas, é o que interessa.

Quanto à situação meteorológica, este foi um dia bastante cinzento e com chuva, principalmente durante a madrugada e também durante a manhã.
Pelos registos que monitorizei, a temperatura nem atingiu os *22 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2007 às 21:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Viana Do Castelo-Chafe - *54.0 mm*
> Viseu - *41.3 mm*
> Penhas Douradas - *40.0 mm*



Nada mau ....   


Por aqui, depois de chuva moderada a meio da manhã, não caiu mais nada ao longo da tarde, tendo agora mesmo recomeçado a chover de forma fraca. Máxima de 21.8 °C

*
Situação actual:*

*18:00 UTC*
Mais um lindo MCS no sul de França. Acho que qualquer dia temos todos que emigrar para ali  





© EUMETSAT / NERC


*CB's 19:35 UTC*







*Radar IM 19:30 UTC*





© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jun 2007 às 21:26)

Vem aí mais uma carga jeitosa...venha ela para ver se isto deixa de ser deserto


----------



## Kraliv (14 Jun 2007 às 21:32)

Hello!!!

Por cá, agora não   , mas já cá cantam *11,0mm* (das 09.00h às 21.00h)registados pela minha estação.
A Temperatura máxima hoje aqui pela Ravessa foi de *21,1ºC*.


Actual:

Temp. 16,8ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 6,4km/h




Já não preciso de regar a horta esta semana


----------



## mocha (14 Jun 2007 às 21:40)

quando era criança, tinha uma esperança, que era ir pra França   e já voltou a chover


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2007 às 22:08)

Boas! O dia de hoje parece mais própio de outubro que de junho! Até ao dia de hoje estou com uma anomalia de somente +0,1ºC em relação à normal da estação do IM! Junho tem sido nos últimos anos o mês que tem apresentado as anomalias mais fortes.

Em relação ao dia de hoje, choveu muito durante a noite e manhã e acumulei no total 24,9 mm. A máxima foi de 17,2ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual que é de 12,1ºC.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos. Devem ter notado a minha ausência. É verdade, têm sido imensos trabalhos para entregar, estamos na recta final do ano lectivo.



Eu igualmente...  



HotSpot disse:


> Vem aí mais uma carga jeitosa...venha ela para ver se isto deixa de ser deserto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2007 às 22:28)

Por aqui durante todo o dia céu encoberto e chuva moderada, mas sem vento. Humidade sempre perto dos 100%

Valores do dia: Min - 18,4º e Max - 20º. Temperatura actual 18,6º.

Humidade: Min 89% e Max 92% . Valor actual 91%. Continua a chuviscar por aqui e o céu mantem-se encoberto.


----------



## Rog (14 Jun 2007 às 23:19)

Pelo norte da Madeira segue com 19,3ºC; 73% H; 1020hpa; céu pouco nublado


----------



## xicovsky (14 Jun 2007 às 23:25)

Aqui em Viseu, estão 10.8ºC neste momento. 
Máxima foi de 15.9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jun 2007 às 23:29)

Noite fresca, neste momento 11,7ºC


----------



## squidward (14 Jun 2007 às 23:34)

por aqui ja choveu


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2007 às 23:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 20,1 ºC (12h56); Temperatura actual - 17,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

Amanhã depois coloco a precipitação registada entre as 12h00 UTC de hoje e as 12h00 UTC de amanhã, nas principais localidades de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 23:59)

Viva a chuvinha para todos (excepto para o Rogpacheco que está a disfrutar do Solinho)! Aproveita  

Pois por cá em Braga não choveu mais! Caiu tudo durante a noite     

E na margem Sul, já começaram a nascer catos?? 






Mocha como vai a paisagem??


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 00:06)

Bem, ouvi agora na ANTENA 1 (Jornal da meia-noite) que "agora chove torrencialmente em Lisboa"; entretanto vou colocar aqui no Fórum a imagem de radar das 23h30. *PRONTO, JÁ CÁ ESTÁ*


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 00:12)

Imagem do Vísivel do Meteosat 8 hoje as 19h (18 UTC)

Digam lá se não é mesmo fotogénica esta depressão... 







.


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2007 às 00:18)

ya por acaso amigo Minho é muiito fotogenica  Queria dessas mas daquelas muito mais poderosas  Nunca mais calhamos na rifa


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 00:24)

Tal como o Vince alertou, a coisa está animada em França e não só....
Vejam quantos MCS por toda a Europa  

*Animação Satelite*







*Mapa de Descargas*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 00:35)

Minho disse:


> Tal como o Vince alertou, a coisa está animada em França e não só....
> 
> [/IMG]



Mesmo assim o OGIMET coloca Viana do Castelo como a estação da Europa com maior quantidade de precipitação às 18h00:

Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 14/06/2007 a 18:00 UTC
(100 de 988 estaciones)
1  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 46.0 mm  
2  Kosice (Slovakia) 45.0 mm  
3  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 44.0 mm  
4  Vigo / Peinador (Spain) 42.0 mm  
5  Viseu (Portugal) 41.0 mm  
6  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
7  Portalegre (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
8  Eisenstadt (Austria) 32.5 mm  
9  Tannas (Sweden) 32.0 mm  
10  Abbeville (France) 31.0 mm


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2007 às 00:48)

Pois é muitos MCS por toda a Europa. Realmente é uma coisa bonita de ser ver mas ao vivo ainda melhor era  Só por aqui é que ñ passa nada!! Por aqui já ñ chove


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 00:58)

Minho disse:


> *Mapa de Descargas*



A Europa parece uma árvore de natal há não sei quantas semanas, e nós devemos ser a manjedoura do presépio  




Gerofil disse:


> Mesmo assim o OGIMET coloca Viana do Castelo como a estação da Europa com maior quantidade de precipitação às 18h00:
> 
> Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 14/06/2007 a 18:00 UTC
> (100 de 988 estaciones)
> ...



Interessante. Há quanto tempo não estamos no Top hehe ?

De qualquer forma é provável que numa próxima actualização do Ogimet aparecam outros dados já que esses vão até às 18h, e foi mais ou menos a partir das 17:00h que começaram a ocorrer fenónomos extremos em vários locais de França, muita precipitação e até relatos de granizo com 2cm.
E há suspeitas de que havia uma supercélula dentro desse SCM no sul de França.

Em apenas uma ou duas horas:

106 mm Mauriac (Cantal)
52 mm Privat (Corrèze)
46.8 mm Lioran (Cantal)
72.3 mm Comiac (Lot)
94.2 mm St Nicolas (Loire)


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2007 às 01:03)

Vince disse:


> Interessante. Há quanto tempo não estamos no Top hehe ?
> 
> De qualquer forma é provável que numa próxima actualização o Ogimet aparecam outros dados já que esses vão até às 18h, porque foi mais ou menos a partir das 17:00h que começaram a ocorrer fenónomos extremos em vários locais de França, muita precipitação e até relatos de granizo com 2cm.
> E há suspeitas de que havia uma supercélula dentro desse SCM no sul de França.
> ...


----------



## Mago (15 Jun 2007 às 01:12)

Boa Noite
Por aqui noite tipica de Outono/Inverno
Estão agora apenas 11,4ºC e céu nublado....
No final do dia precipitação acumulada foi de 45mm por uma estação amadora aqui da zona...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 09:20)

_  "Elevada incidência de raios ultravioletas 

Grande parte do território português está hoje com índices de raios ultravioletas muito altos apesar de haver previsões de chuva em todo o território, com excepção da Madeira, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia. 
O índice mais elevado de raios ultravioletas será atingido no arquipélago da Madeira (11, que corresponde ao máximo), o único local do país onde hoje não deverá chover. Nestas situações, que o Instituto de Meteorologia considera perigosas, é aconselhado que se evite o mais possível a exposição ao Sol.
Em Portugal continental, com excepção do Alentejo, os índices de raios ultravioletas são considerados "muito altos", sendo que os mais elevados estão previstos para o interior centro e Algarve (10). O IM aconselha nestas situações a utilização de óculos de Sol com protecção para os ultravioletas, chapéu, t-shirt, guarda-sol, protector solar e um cuidado especial com as crianças, que devem evitar a exposição ao Sol.
Nos Açores, o perigo destes raios será menor apesar de também se apresentarem hoje elevados.
Apesar dos índices elevados, o IM prevê para hoje períodos de chuva em todo o continente e Açores. A precipitação deverá continuar pelo menos até segunda-feira, enquanto a incidência dos raios ultravioletas deverá diminuir no sábado e voltar a aumentar no domingo._

LUSA


----------



## xicovsky (15 Jun 2007 às 09:54)

Aqui em Viseu estão neste momento 11.9ºC.
A minima foi de 9.8ºC.


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, desde já votos de bom fim de semana, e que este seja animado 
@ Minho, isto hoje parece o deserto, nao avisto nem uma gota 
ceu mt nublado, 19ºC


----------



## Henrique (15 Jun 2007 às 12:09)

Boa tarde pessoal!
Por aqui registo 20.2ºC, 63% de humidade e céu muito nublado.

http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/GIFs-frames.html

Segundo os modelos deste site, sao reunidas muito boas condiçoes para algo animador la para a noite, trovoada nao sei, mas chuva promete nao ser pouca.  

Tambem não sei se esses modelos sao muito de fiar mas ja tenho me seguido por eles e até que acertam. ^^


----------



## xicovsky (15 Jun 2007 às 12:11)

Aqui em Viseu sigo 15.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2007 às 12:12)

Céu nublado e 17,0ºC.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

Mínima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (15 Jun 2007 às 12:26)

Boas, por aqui 24,6ºC, céu nublado, 66% H; min. 16,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jun 2007 às 12:59)

Bom dia por aqui neste momento 19,2º e 93% de humidade. Céu a passar de encoberto a muito nublado. Desde meio da manhã que nao chove nem na Lagoa nem em Ponta Delgada. Noite, madrugada e inicio da manhã foi de chuva. Temperatura minima registada até ao momento 18,2º


----------



## Serrano (15 Jun 2007 às 14:03)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 20.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite fixou-se em 8.5 graus, fresquinho...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 14:10)

Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas (das 12h00 UTC de ontem às 12h00 UTC de hoje) em Portugal Continental, segundo o OGIMET:

Portalegre - 17.0 mm  
Evora - 9.8 mm  
Sines - 8.7 mm  
Beja - 7.0 mm  
Lisboa / Geof - 4.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas - 4.0 mm  
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 2.0 mm  
Sagres - 1.3 mm  
Viana Do Castelo / Chafe - 1.0 mm  
Castelo Branco - 0.8 mm  
Faro / Aeroporto - 0.4 mm  
Vila Real - 0.4 mm  
Braganca - 0.0 mm  
Coimbra - 0.0 mm  
Viseu - 0.0 mm


----------



## Rog (15 Jun 2007 às 14:23)

Boas, por aqui e a destonar com as vossas temperaturas, já chegou por aqui aos 27,1ºC. Chuva nem vê-la! Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 14:31)

por aqui continua tempo abafado ceu mt nublado e 25ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2007 às 14:45)

[SAPO]Boa tarde a todos.[/SAPO]
Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o dia está bem mais quente que o de ontem.
A temperatura mínima esteve abaixo dos *15 ºC* e neste momento regista-se uma temperatura de *27,9 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2007 às 19:05)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima – 16,1 ºC (05h34); Temperatura máxima – 21,5 ºC (13h33). Dia monótono com céu nublado ao longo de todo o dia, sem sol. Chuva miudinha, ao início da manhã e agora ao final da tarde.

Grandes contrastes hoje: *céu pouco nublado e sol no norte **e centro* e *céu muito nublado com chuva no sul*, durante quase todo o dia.






Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 19:33)

*Imagem de há 30m atrás (18:00 UTC)*
Isto não tem lá muito bom aspecto ....







O céu por aqui começa a apresentar-se muito estranho, com texturas bastante invulgares.


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2007 às 19:38)

Sim vince concordo contigo não tem la muito bom aspecto! Sim essas texturas tambem se notam por aqui !! Enfim vamos ver no que isto vai dar ! Eu acho que o IM devia ter posto os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta amarelo ! Enfim vamos ver


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2007 às 19:42)

Isto promete...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jun 2007 às 20:16)

Bom fim de tarde a todos. Por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado mas já com boas abertas e o sol foi bem quente. O indice ultra violeta anda alto. Houve alguns aguaceiros fracos e agora a temperatura começou a baixar. Até agora a minima foi de 18,2º mas poderá ser batida ainda hoje. A máxima foi de 20,9º. Neste momento registo 18,8º e 84 % de humidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jun 2007 às 22:27)

Agora céu muito nublado e 17,9º que também a temperatura minima do dia.


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> *Imagem de há 30m atrás (18:00 UTC)*
> Isto não tem lá muito bom aspecto ....
> 
> 
> ...




Exactamente Vince... 
Hoje na viajem de Braga para Melgaço também achei o céu estranhíssimo. Uma grande misturas de nuves altas, com Cumulus, mais uns Cbs pequenos uma mixórdia incrível


----------



## filipept (15 Jun 2007 às 23:00)

Bela imagem, interessante...


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 23:28)

Uma animação do Meteosat das últimas horas...


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jun 2007 às 23:46)

Parece que a grande massa vai entrar em força pelo centro e norte amanha logo pela manha...(inclusivamente hj d madrugada ja vai fikar bem coberto..)mas o grosso vem amanha!E ja se prevê p terça feira nova chuvada!:


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2007 às 23:51)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Parece que a grande massa vai entrar em força pelo centro e norte amanha logo pela manha...(inclusivamente hj d madrugada ja vai fikar bem coberto..)mas o grosso vem amanha!E ja se prevê p terça feira nova chuvada!:



Estas entradas todas fazem lembrar o Outono/Inverno...     Neste momento 13,4ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jun 2007 às 23:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Estas entradas todas fazem lembrar o Outono/Inverno...     Neste momento 13,4ºC



Bem podia ser...mas com isos de jeito...!


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2007 às 00:23)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem podia ser...mas com isos de jeito...!



Já ninguém estava habituado a um Junho assim primaveril  

Aqui também 13ºC e um céu estrelado.


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 00:39)

Em Melgaço 14ºC...

Não chove.... ainda!!


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 00:42)

Aqui tambem ainda ñ chove, por enquanto! Ja ouvi dizer que xove em lisboa por isso aqui tambem ja deve estar quase


----------



## ACalado (16 Jun 2007 às 01:12)

boas pessoal tudo bem? por aqui esta uma noite calminha mas o ceu esta a começar a ficar nublado pois espera-se uma frente com alguma chuvinha para o dia de amanha  neste momento tenho 16.4ºc com 1013hpa com tendencia para descer.  
abraços


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 09:51)

Boas, por cá ainda não chove, mais vai chover hoje 
Em tempos de Anticiclone Canárias-Madeira  o tempo seco sem chuva costuma fazer das suas por aqui, mas hoje a frente vem bem reforçada e poderá deixar uns bons mm. 
Agora, céu nublado, com 19,3ºC; 1015hpa; h: 81%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jun 2007 às 10:36)

Olá amigos! Por cá já chove desde de madrugada! Pontualmente moderada! Tecto na nuvem é mto baixo, rocando por vezes os predios! Visibilidade muito reduzida! A Humidade encontra-se nos 66% e a pressão nos 1011 Hpa!


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2007 às 10:37)

14,5ºC e começa agora a chover por aqui.

Mínima de 9,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## xicovsky (16 Jun 2007 às 10:39)

Aqui em Viseu, 12.7ºC.
Começou a chover há uma hora atrás.
A minima foi de 9.7ºC


----------



## Kraliv (16 Jun 2007 às 11:05)

Hello!!!




Dia bastante cinzento e chuvoso    cá pela Ravessa.

Temperatura mín. de *16,2ºC*


Actual:
Temp. 18,2ºC
Humid. 93%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 6,8km/h SSW
Precipitação *3mm*


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2007 às 11:12)

Olá pessoal,

Por aqui uma manhã feia e chata, chuva fraca e péssima visibilidade. 
Odeio este tipo de mau tempo que nem para uma fotografia dá.

Na última meia hora aumentou um pouco de intensidade quer a precipitação, quer o vento. Mas nada de especial.

O melhor estará para chegar dentro de uma ou duas horas, mas não parece ser nada de extraordinário. Mas vamos ver. A frente apresenta-se com uma boa banda de nuvens bem mais altas do que as anteriores. 
E por vezes nota-se alguma convectividade desde o nucleo da depressão e na parte interior da frente.


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2007 às 12:05)

Este 1º round está a ser um flop. Vamos lá a ver se a tarde é melhor como os modelos indicavam.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jun 2007 às 12:53)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade nos últimos minutos, neste momento chove moderadamente. 14,8ºC


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 13:54)

boa tarde a todos, bem por aqui tem chovido consideraelmente desde madrugada, mas parou a cerca de uma hora, neste momento ceu mt nublado 20ºC


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2007 às 14:05)

Aqui continua este tempo que parece quase nevoeiro, chove pouco. Recolhidos uns 8mm nas últimas horas. É pouco.

Parece que nalgumas zonas do interior e no minho está melhor.


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 14:17)

Aqui em Melgaço também nada a salientar. Céu muito nublado mas não muito escuro. Temp. Actual: 18.1ºC


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 14:39)

Como o spiritmind já salientou este SIAM é obra.

Fica a imagem para a posteridade:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2007 às 14:59)

Dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. Temperatura actual de *19,9 ºC*.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 15:05)

Vem ai qualquer coisa para o fim da tarde. 



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/FNHqcmEjQWxSbTfoBFQl/far070616133015.jpg


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 15:13)

essa qualquer coisa k trajecto tem? vira pros nossos lados?


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 15:23)

mocha disse:


> essa qualquer coisa k trajecto tem? vira pros nossos lados?



Claro amiga mocha! Vem muito compacta espero que ñ se dissipe ate chegar a terra! Pelos menos para salvar este dia


----------



## Kraliv (16 Jun 2007 às 15:25)

mocha disse:


> essa qualquer coisa k trajecto tem? vira pros nossos lados?




Vamos ver  vamos ver


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 15:32)

Amigo Kravil de quando é essa imagem??? Agora ñ pode ser  Acho que essa imagem ñ esta correcta !


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2007 às 16:05)

14,7ºC e continua a chover. 
Com mais ou menos intensidade ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2007 às 16:11)

Boas tardes malta!!!

Como eu disse...a coisa esta critica pa estes lado...

Embora tenha falhado um bocadinho na intensidade do vento o mau tempo continua...em todo o pais!!!

Estou á espera da chuvada e trovoada que tende em desenvolver-se para o final da trade!!

Aki deixo os meus dados:

Rajada Max: 52km/h

Vento Medio:23km/h

Temp_actual : 26.7Cº

Previsao_

Chuva Intensar para ALGARVE, ALENTEJO E GRANDE LISBOA

Alertas: Cheias

A continuar a acompanhar a situaçao...


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jun 2007 às 16:28)

Chove com alguma intensidade na região de Bragança.Seguimos com 15,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Jun 2007 às 16:32)

Eu aqui tenho 15,0ºC justos desde há bons minutos. A chuva cai com boa intensidade e parece mais um dia típico de outono. Parece um junho dos anos 70 comparado com o de anos anteriores  

Levo 6,1 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 16:42)

Boa tarde Pessoal era so pa dizer que o IM ja pos os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta amarelo por causa da chuva que podera ser forte ! Ou seja eles viram aquela precipitaçao a vir de sul e imitiram o alerta desde as 17 h ate as 23 h...


IM Alertas : http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 16:52)

Tá girO isto   



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/AaTYnXvFDDmfnbMnPJVm/200706161500_msg2_msg_ir_piber.jpeg


http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/BMTcuHoxqlsOeSUnVHOg/far070616153016.jpg


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 17:18)

Boas, Eu por aqui estou mais a ver a caravana passar... um pequeno aguaceiro nada de mais, céu mto nublado, 1013hpa, 72%H, 22,1ºC. 
Mas o dia foi hoje de extremos, às 14h o céu estava pouco nublado e a temperatura chegou aos 28,2ºC e 48% H.
Segundo o que consegui apurar, no Funchal e na generalidade da vertente Sul da Madeira chove com moderada intensidade.
Para o Norte da Madeira, com mudança do tempo para Oeste poderá ainda trazer alguma precipitação mais moderada... a ver vamos!


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 17:19)

bem por aqui ta a escurecer de uma maneira, vamos la ver o k aí vem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2007 às 17:22)

Chove bastante por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2007 às 17:23)

Temperatura actual de *18,3 ºC*.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 17:25)

Por aqui chove moderadamente


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 17:29)

aqui tb ja ta a descarregar


----------



## Henrique (16 Jun 2007 às 17:34)

Chuva moderada batida a vento com o toquezinho de escuridão ^^


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2007 às 17:39)

O microclima Moscavidense entra em acção. *17,4 ºC *e nevoeiro. Não chove neste momento.


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2007 às 17:39)

Por aqui continuo com a chuva molha-tolos...




mocha disse:


> essa qualquer coisa k trajecto tem? vira pros nossos lados?



Para seguires o movimento nada melhor que o loop:
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi



vaga disse:


> Claro amiga mocha! Vem muito compacta espero que ñ se dissipe ate chegar a terra! Pelos menos para salvar este dia



Elas chegam altas, compactas e ameaçadoras. Mas no litoral não deixam cá quase nada...


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 17:46)

isto ta mesmo bom ja nem avisto a ponte vasco da gama 
e umas rajadas de vento de vez em quando


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2007 às 17:56)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jun 2007 às 18:59)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui pela Ilha de São Miguel, o tempo está bem melhor do que aí. Finalmente por cá hoje já apareceu o sol por largos periodos de tempo  Caíram ainda alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos aqui na Lagoa ao longo deste dia e ao que me consigo aperceber mais um aproxima-se a qualquer momento. O vento rodou para Noroeste e com isso a forte humidade começou a baixar. Houve igualmente uma ligeira descida da temperatura minima e uma ligeira subida da máxima.

Valores registados até agora: Min - 15,9º Máx - 22,7º

Valor actual de 20,6º e 74% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2007 às 19:33)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 16,5 ºC e a máxima de 21,5 ºC, com 20,0 ºC neste momento. Toda a noite e manhã com chuva fraca.
Isto já parece os Açores ... (tanta humidade e calor  )

*Vem aí mais chuva para o final da tarde e início da noite*

Foto 19h15 - Alentejo Central


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2007 às 19:50)

Precipitação acumulada em Portugal Continental, entre as 12h00 UTC de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje, segundo o OGIMET:

Lisboa / Geof - 10.0 mm  
Portalegre - 10.0 mm  
Beja - 8.0 mm  
Coimbra / Cernache - 8.0 mm  
Evora / C. Coord - 6.3 mm  
Cabo Carvoeiro - 6.0 mm  
Vila Real - 6.0 mm  
Castelo Branco - 5.0 mm  
Viseu - 3.5 mm  
Penhas Douradas - 2.7 mm  
Bragança - 2.0 mm  
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 2.0 mm  
Viana Do Castelo-Chafe - 0.1 mm  
Faro / Aeroporto - 0.0 mm  
Sagres - 0.0 mm


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 19:52)

Bem pessoal! Eu acho que este sábado foi o primeiro sábado em muitos meses que não via o tópico do seguimento tão animado  

Aqui a Melgaço a chuva lá acabou por chegar...

Parece que está mais ou menos tudo assim pelo continente...


----------



## xicovsky (16 Jun 2007 às 19:54)

Aqui em Viseu a chuva cai com alguma intensidade e depois abranda desde as 7 horas da manha, desde as 7h da manha já cairam 20 mm de chuva.
Desde o inicio de Junho já cairam mais de 75 mm de chuva em Viseu.
A temperaura máxima hoje, subiu consideravelementre, em relação aos outros dias, chegou aos 16, quando se tem ficado pelos 13/14.
Neste momento chove com pouca intensidade e sigo com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Jun 2007 às 21:24)

Chove moderadamente em Bragança, temperatura em 14,5ºC e humidade de 96%. Levo 11,7 mm hoje.


----------



## xicovsky (16 Jun 2007 às 21:48)

24 mm desde as 0h de hoje.
A temperatura está nos 14.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jun 2007 às 22:15)

Boa noite! Por aqui agora céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Temperatura nos 18,1º e a humidade nos 75%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2007 às 22:33)

A temperatura fixou-se nos *16,2 ºC* e não desce desde há horas.
A noite vai continuar quente (tendo em conta que o dia só foi *4 ºC* mais quente).


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado, apenas uns pequenos aguaceiros e algum nevoeiro, a chuva cai moderadamente apenas nasw vertentes Sul da Madeira.
77%H; 18,4ºC e 1014hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 00:04)

Neste momento, temperatura de *16,0 ºC* e chuvisca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jun 2007 às 00:15)

Fiz a viagem entre Lx e Chaves sem contar e apanhei periodos de mta chuva, mas nada de excepcional! Por cá a chuva foi contínua...

Dados de Paradela de Monforte-Chaves:

Temp: 15.6ºC
Humidade:87%
Pressão a subir!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 00:16)

Com a passagem da superfície frontal fria (ver http://www.meteonet.nl/aktueel/brackall.htm ), a noite será particularmente marcada por precipitação, que pode ser forte em alguns locais.
A passagem da frente fria sobre o território do continente vai ocorrer ao longo da noite, fazendo sentir primeiro os seus efeitos no litoral.
A partir da manhã de Domingo haverá uma melhoria do estado do tempo, primeiro nas regiões do norte e depois no centro e no sul, passando-se para regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## Fil (17 Jun 2007 às 00:21)

Grande imagem de radar tendo em conta que estamos em Junho!

Aqui chove moderadamente mas há uma hora atrás esteve algum tempo a chover intensamente. Recolhi o total de 18,4 mm ontem, hoje levo 1,0 mm. A temperatura está estática em 14,5ºC e a humidade em 99%.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2007 às 00:26)

Começou agora também a trovejar.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Jun 2007 às 00:37)

Como já foi dito tem sido uma noite de muita chuva, agora com a companhia de trovoada...

Imagem das 22:50


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 00:46)

*Primeira imagem de satélite do dia*






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2007 às 00:49)

Brigantia disse:


> Como já foi dito tem sido uma noite de muita chuva, agora com a companhia de trovoada...
> 
> Imagem das 22:50





Por enquanto a trovoada tem sido fraca, mas agora chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 00:54)

Dan disse:


> Por enquanto a trovoada tem sido fraca, mas agora chove com bastante intensidade.



Curiosidades: Eu e o Gerofil somos idênticos no que respeita ao fórum...eu fiz o meu registo no dia 22 de Março de 2007 e o Gerofil apenas um dia antes: dia 21 de Março.
Quanto ao número de mensagens, eu tenho 247 e Gerofil tem 246.
Números muito, mas muito idênticos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 00:55)

(Foi um lapso, não queria mencionar aquela citação).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 09:53)

Bom dia!
Cerca de 9h depois, cá estou eu outra vez!
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com algumas abertas e não chove.
A temperatura é de *19,9 ºC*.


----------



## xicovsky (17 Jun 2007 às 10:08)

Aqui em Viseu chove intermitente com nublado com sol, neste momento 14.8ºC e a minima foi de 12.4ºC


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 10:44)

Bom dia a todos.

Aqui pela minha região, depois de um dia de sábado muito aquém do que esperava, básicamente tive chuva muito fraca quase todo o dia, à excepção de um pequeno periodo a meio da manhã, os efeitos desta depressão chegaram sobretudo de madrugada. Não aqui onde estou, escapei por um triz, mas sei por testemunhos pessoais que a madrugada a partir da 1:00h foi agitada quer a norte quer a sul daqui.

E como isto não é só criticar, relativamente a esta região da G.Lisboa e Setubal, devo dizer que acho que o IM esteve particularmente feliz nos alertas com esta depressão. Para minha surpresa nunca pôs Lx e Setubal no alerta, e de facto a noite de sexta e o dia de sábado foi inofensivo, e colocaram os alertas já na tarde de sábado, e eu nem percebi porquê, mas a madrugada veio-lhes dar razão.

A parte interior (do lado mais proxima ao nucleo) da frente era mais "virulenta", como se pode ver nesta imagem do Vapor de água das 00:00 UTC






Sequências de Radar 1/2/3h UTC

















Trás-os-Montes tiveram direito a umas descargas eléctricas:







O nucleo da depressão está junto ao canto NW da Peninsula e onde há algumas bolhas convectivas, pode ser que no Norte ainda ocorram mais trovoadas.

06:00 UTC


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jun 2007 às 11:12)

Hello!!!!


   que se fartou desde mais ou menos as 2h da matina  

Agora, um pouco antes das 10.00h, voltou a chover _forte e feio   _

A minha estação já registou desde as 00.00h até agora *11,5mm*


Dados actuais:
Temp. 17,3ºC
Humid. 92%
Pressão 10013hPa
Vento Raj.máx. 21,9km/h S


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 12:05)

Por aqui 20,8 C, 1011 hPa, 83% de humidade.
Céu nublado com boas abertas.

Se sairem de casa levem máquina, que hoje ao contrário de ontem, está um excelente dia para fotografar o céu.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Jun 2007 às 13:41)

Por aqui neste momento não chove mas não deve demorar...seguimos com 17,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2007 às 15:50)

17,9ºC quando começa mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 16:21)

Com a passagem da frente fria durante a noite, houve chuva moderada aqui no Alentejo, especialmente a partir das 02h00. Às 6h00 já não chovia.
Esta manhã registaram-se ainda alguns aguaceiros mas a tarde tem predominado céu nublado com boas abertas e vento moderado, sem chuva.

Registo da precipitação ocorrida entre as 12h00 UTC de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje, em Portugal Continental, segundo o OGIMET:

Portalegre - 38.0 mm  
Vila Real - 35.0 mm  
Viseu - 35.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas - 29.1 mm  
Braganca - 27.2 mm  
Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 23.0 mm  
Castelo Branco - 19.1 mm  
Coimbra - 19.1 mm  
Evora - 14.0 mm  
Beja - 13.1 mm  
Viana Do Castelo (Chafe) - 8.9 mm  
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) - 7.0 mm  
Sagres - 5.3 mm  
Cabo Carvoeiro - 2.2 mm  
Faro (Aeroporto) - 2.0 mm


----------



## mocha (17 Jun 2007 às 17:21)

boa tarde a todos, neste momento ceu com mtas nuvens, com o sol a  espreitar de vez em quando, sigo com 23ºC
ontem acabou por chover menos, do que aquilo k eu estava a espera


----------



## xicovsky (17 Jun 2007 às 17:23)

Aqui em Vieu, céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Temeperatura mais alta dos ultimos tempos, 17.7ºC.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 19:19)

Por aqui, 20 °C, 1011 hPa, 85% de humidade.

Foi uma tarde de Domingo agradável.

Fotos com a Serra de Sintra e Palácio da Pena ao fundo, de há cerca de 30/60m atrás, fotos que descrevem muito bem o dia de hoje, muitas nuvens, boa visibilidade  e algumas abertas.


----------



## Rog (17 Jun 2007 às 19:21)

Boas, por aqui 20,8ºC; céu nublado com abertas, 71%H; 1014hpa


----------



## Mago (17 Jun 2007 às 19:25)

Boa tarde
E o Inverno nunca mais passa.... hoje choveu 9mm
estao 16,1ºC
Nuvens , abertas e alguns aguecairos


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 19:35)

Estremoz - Temperatura máxima de hoje: 24,2 ºC (16h56).


----------



## xicovsky (17 Jun 2007 às 19:45)

Aqui em Viseu estão 15.8ºC.
Hoje já cairam 10 mm, a máxima foi de 17.9ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jun 2007 às 22:18)

Boa noite! Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, o dia foi bastante bom, com céu nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas. Apenas algum vento que fez aumentar a sensação de frio.  Agora á noite o céu tornou-se mais nublado e já caíram alguns pingos.

Valores de hoje: Min - 15,2º Max - 21,7º. 

Actualmente registo 19º e 74% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jun 2007 às 00:01)

Por aqui (Paradela de Monforte-Chaves), choveu intensamente pela manhã! Durante a tarde o sol deu sinal da sua graça, mas neste momento já volta a chuviscar!

Temp Actual: 13ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2007 às 00:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Curiosidades: Eu e o Gerofil somos idênticos no que respeita ao fórum...eu fiz o meu registo no dia 22 de Março de 2007 e o Gerofil apenas um dia antes: dia 21 de Março.
> Quanto ao número de mensagens, eu tenho 247 e Gerofil tem 246.
> Números muito, mas muito idênticos.


----------



## Mago (18 Jun 2007 às 00:15)

Boa Noite pessoal
Aqui a noite esta fresca do genero Novembro, estão apenas 12,8ºC
1012hpa(subir)
já tenho saudades do calor....


----------



## xicovsky (18 Jun 2007 às 07:57)

Aqui em Vieu, estão 11.6ºC.
A temperatura minima foi de 10.9C.
Está nevoeiro


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jun 2007 às 08:05)

Hello!!!


Madrugada e início de manhã cinzenta com temperatura miníma de 14.3ºC.

Neste momento o sol está querendo aparecer  


Actual:
Temp.16.3ºC
Humid. 85%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 3,6km/h SSW




Vamos lá começar mais uma semanita


----------



## xicovsky (18 Jun 2007 às 10:59)

Aqui em Viseu, estão 14.8ºC


----------



## xicovsky (18 Jun 2007 às 12:19)

Aqui em Viseu, estão 15.7ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2007 às 12:39)

Céu nublado e 18ºC. Alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã.
Mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## mocha (18 Jun 2007 às 13:45)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui vai intervalando entre ceu mt/pouco nublado, neste momento sigo com 23ºC


----------



## Serrano (18 Jun 2007 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Hoje ainda não choveu, mas no passado sábado houve chuva a valer...


----------



## Rog (18 Jun 2007 às 14:28)

Boas, por aqui céu mto nublado, aguaceiros fracos, 17,9ºC; 1015hpa; 87%H.


----------



## squidward (18 Jun 2007 às 14:45)

por aqui céu nublado mas com boas abertas e com 23ºC. Temperatura baixa em relação a anos anteriores no mesmo periodo.

PS- Na madrugada de Sabado para Domingo Choveu fortemente durante algum tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2007 às 17:08)

boas a todos, depois de 4 dias de ausência devido ter ido a Coimbra que bela chuvada no sábado  . Por aqui, no algarve céu com poucas nuvens e 23,1ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Jun 2007 às 19:15)

Boas,durante a tarde céu com algumas(poucas) nuvens, neste momento céu pouco nublado e 21,2ºC.


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2007 às 19:24)

Por Braga

Dia de períodos de muita nublosidade e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Max/Min 21,2/15,8ºC

Temp. Actual: 19,6


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2007 às 19:31)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,4 ºC (04h57); Temperatura máxima - 25,5 ºC (16h29).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2007 às 19:56)

*Chuva e vento intensos no Norte e Centro do país ditam alerta amarelo*

O Norte e o Centro de Portugal continental estarão em alerta amarelo até ao meio-dia de terça-feira devido à previsão de chuva e vento fortes, anunciou a Protecção Civil. 
O alerta Amarelo, o segundo de uma escala de quatro, que significa uma situação de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica, é válido para os distritos de Leiria, Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo.
"Esta situação de instabilidade será mais grave, em termos de quantidade de precipitação, durante a madrugada de terça-feira, devendo o período de maior intensidade registar-se entre as 06:00 e as 12:00", explica, em comunicado, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto. Naquele período, e de acordo com a mesma fonte, o vento será de sul, forte (até 60 quilómetros horários), com rajadas até 80 quilómetros horários nas terras altas, em especial na Serra da Estrela. Referindo-se aos rios, o CDOS refere que as bacias hidrográficas que suscitam maiores preocupações são as das ribeiras do Oeste, Tejo, Águeda e Vouga.
O mau tempo deverá atenuar-se a partir de quarta-feira.

LUSA


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2007 às 22:16)

Gerofil disse:


> *Chuva e vento intensos no Norte e Centro do país ditam alerta amarelo*



Parece-me bem. Concordo com o alerta amarelo.

Radar do INM espanhol, às 20:50 UTC (21:50 PT)





VIS 18:00 UTC (19:00UTC)


----------



## Rog (18 Jun 2007 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui 15,4ºC; céu limpo, 82%H; 1015hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jun 2007 às 22:47)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui tivemos finalmente um dia de Verão, principalmente durante a tarde, pois a manhã foi de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros. Mas durante a tarde o tempo abriu e apareceram boas abertas e a temperatura subiu.

Dados registados hoje na minha estação:
Min - 16,6º Máx - 24,7º Humidade: Min 58% Max 82%

Temperatura Actual - 19,1º Humidade 66%


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 00:16)

Aí está a frente a chegar....


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2007 às 08:36)

Hello!!!



Temperatura miníma 12,8ºC.

Manhã cinzenta aqui pela Ravessa.

Temp. 16,2ºC
Humid. 85%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 9,0km/h SSW



Será que  a    vai chegar até estas bandas???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jun 2007 às 10:33)

Bom dia. Por aqui céu nublado com boas abertas neste momento. Temperatura minima registada de 15,4º.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2007 às 11:08)

Por cá o "penico" já tem 4 mm

Caiu com alguma força durante a manhã. Venha agora um pouco de sol.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jun 2007 às 11:18)

Até agora tem sido um dia interessante de chuva, também com algum frio, porque pelas 09 horas estavam 11 graus no meu local de observação, o que tendo em conta a altura do ano...


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 12:28)

Boas, por aqui 18,9ºC; céu nublado, 81%H; 1016hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2007 às 12:58)

Olá amigos!  Ontem fiz a viagem de Chaves para Lx e so apanhei um aguaceiro na Serra do Alvão onde a temperatura era de 11 graus em plena A7 entre o Alto Tamega e Guimaraes! Na A24 entre Chaves e Vla Pouca de Aguiar o problema era o nevoeiro!

Estão 24ºC, a pressão em alta com 1013 Hpa e a humidade nos 70%...


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2007 às 13:02)

Chuva e 13,4ºC.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2007 às 13:19)

A chuva parou e registo agora a mínima do dia com 12,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2007 às 13:38)

Precipitação acumulada, em Portugal Continental, entre as 12h00 UTC de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje, segundo o OGIMET:

Viana do Castelo (Chafé) - 41.0 mm  
Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 13.0 mm  
Viseu - 11.0 mm  
Coimbra - 9.0 mm  
Vila Real - 8.0 mm  
Castelo Branco - 7.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas - 7.0 mm  
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) - 4.0 mm  
Braganca - 3.0 mm


----------



## mocha (19 Jun 2007 às 14:30)

boa tarde a todos, ja choveu de manha, coisa pouca, neste momento ceu  mt nublado 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jun 2007 às 14:54)

Por aqui inicio de tarde de muito sol e calor. Algum vento de norte a refrescar. Temperatura actual na minha estação de 23,6º


----------



## redragon (19 Jun 2007 às 15:41)

Afinal a chuva hoje também passa aqui por Elvas...beste momento começou a cair, vamos a ver por quanto tempo.


----------



## Mago (19 Jun 2007 às 16:11)

Boa Tarde
Hoje choveu 10mm, por aqui principalmente de manhã
Agora céu com abertas e 17ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2007 às 18:37)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,6 ºC (06h12); Temperatura actual - 19,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.
Também já choveu (pouco) hoje por aqui.


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 19:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada, em Portugal Continental, entre as 12h00 UTC de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje, segundo o OGIMET:
> 
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé) - 41.0 mm
> Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 13.0 mm
> ...




Só em Viana nos últimos 8 dias caíram 95 litros por metro quadrado


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 19:27)

*Vísivel das 12h UTC*


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui 18,9ºC; 76%H; 1018hpa; céu nublado


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 20:40)

Braga

Resumo do dia

Aguaceiros toda a manhã, céu nublado durante a tarde. Vento moderado.

Max/Min: 20,0/13,6ºC   

Temp. Actual: 17,5ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 21:12)

Minho disse:


> Braga
> 
> Resumo do dia
> 
> ...



Muito idêntico ao Norte da Madeira:
max.20,3ºC
min.13,5ºC
actual.18,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2007 às 21:43)

Por cá céu quase limpo!
Pressão em alta já nos 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 58% (caiu a pique)
Temperatura: 16.6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2007 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui no algarve (Olhão), o dia apresentou-se com céu limpo, mas agora ao final do dia começou a ficar nublado. hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 18,5ºC


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 22:54)

*Animação IR de Hoje*


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2007 às 23:48)

Céu limpo e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2007 às 23:59)

Para terminar a jornada!

Encaminhamo-nos lentamente para uma situação anticiclónica!  
A pressão não para de subir situando-se já nos 1016 Hpa... A temperatura está nos 15.4ºC e a humidade nos 55%!   

Vamos todos pa praia em breve! Também já é tempo!


----------



## Mago (20 Jun 2007 às 00:56)

Noite típica de Inverno, estão apenas 11ºC
1016hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jun 2007 às 08:47)

Bom dia,


Manhã agradável aqui pela _Ravessa_


Céu praticamente limpo neste momento, com os seguintes registos:

Temp. 18,1ºC
Humid. 71%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 0.3km/h WNW


A minima foi de 12,2ºC registada pelas 6.20h


----------



## mocha (20 Jun 2007 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos, na santa terrinha o ceu encontra se pouco nublado, sigo com 19ºC.


----------



## Rog (20 Jun 2007 às 10:01)

Bom dia, por aqui 16,6ºC; 90%H; 1021hpa; céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jun 2007 às 10:45)

Bom dia! O ultimo dia da Primavera aqui em São Miguel, acordou com céu pouco nublado. A madrugada foi fresca na Lagoa com 14,1º de minima mas o dia promete ser quente. Hoje apenas sopra uma leve brisa que mal dá para refrescar.

Ontem registei uma máxima de 25,7º a mais alta deste mês.


----------



## Vince (20 Jun 2007 às 10:47)

Por aqui 20.3 °C, subida repentina da temperatura entre as 07:00 e as 09:00.
Céu pouco nublado, mas com alguns isolados Cumulos mais carregados. Algum potencial de desenvolvimento vertical, embora aparentemente reduzido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2007 às 11:03)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado com abertas, neste momento registo 21,4ºC e a mínima desta noite foi de 14,6ºC.


----------



## mocha (20 Jun 2007 às 11:09)

alguem ouviu as noticias da tvi? sera possivel k no fim de semana esteja 30ºC em Lisboa e alguns sitios pudera ultrapassar os 30?


----------



## mocha (20 Jun 2007 às 11:16)

agora de repente nublou completamente


----------



## jPdF (20 Jun 2007 às 12:16)

Em coimbra caiu durante 15 minutos chuva forte...serviu para diminuir a temperatura para os 16.2ºC que é onde se situa agora...


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2007 às 12:18)

Céu nublado e 14,6ºC.
Mínima de 6,4ºC (6,2ºC na estação meteorológica)

Por pouco não houve geada esta manhã


----------



## Serrano (20 Jun 2007 às 14:25)

Aguaceiros muito fracos na Covilhã, com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a temperatura mínima foi 7.5 graus, sendo a mais baixa deste mês.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2007 às 15:13)

14,2ºC e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2007 às 15:14)

Neste momento ocorre um aumento significativo e temporário de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior (Beiras e Alto Alentejo); possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Imagem de Satélite 1

Imagem de Satélite 2


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jun 2007 às 15:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento ocorre um *aumento significativo e temporário de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior *(Beiras e Alto Alentejo); possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.





Aqui pela WebCAM pode-se ver isso mesmo  

Ao fundo da imagem vê-se a Serra D'Ossa e do lado de lá está o Gerofil (Estremoz)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jun 2007 às 15:39)

Boas tardes! Por aqui uma tarde magnifica, com o céu a manter-se pouco nublado, algum vento aqui na Ribeira Chã, mas um magnifico dia para se ir até á praia!.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2007 às 18:25)

E prontos lá vamos nós a caminho da monotonia estíval! Por cá o fluxo de sudoeste já era, estamos nitidamente com influência anticiclónica e o vento da sopra de noroeste! 
O céu está quase limpo, a pressão não para de aumentar, já se encontra nos 1015 Hpa, e a humidade foi a variável com maior mudança cainda já para os 48%. 

Agora só temo os incendios florestais! Devem estar aí a rebentar! E quando rebentarem são todos ao mesmo tempo como o costume!


----------



## Minho (20 Jun 2007 às 20:45)

Braga

Períodos de aguaceiros durante a parte da manhã.

Max/Min 20,4/10,0 ºC  

Temp. Actual: 17,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2007 às 21:01)

Boa tarde a todos.
Ontem passei a minha tarde em Elvas e Badajoz. No carro a temperatura nunca passou dos *25,5 ºC*.  
Hoje, por _Moscavide_, a temperatura chegou aos *29,0 ºC* (registados no carro) / *27,5 ºC* (registados na estação meteorológica).
Neste momento estão *16,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2007 às 21:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora só temo os incendios florestais! Devem estar aí a rebentar! E quando rebentarem são todos ao mesmo tempo como o costume!



A propósito, ontem, quando estive em Badajoz, vi um homem a pegar fogo a um terreno de sequeiro, perto de uma bomba de Gasolina.
15 minutos depois, o incêndio já tinha uns 200 metros de comprimento e chegava a té ao posto de combustível. Não se via nada, só fumo, nem a estrada.
Entretanto, nessa altura já tinha chegado a polícia local que tomou conta do assunto.


----------



## Fil (20 Jun 2007 às 21:18)

Os dias continuam frescos, parece que estamos em inicios de maio  Hoje a minha mínima foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 16,5ºC, ainda choveu durante algum tempo por volta das 15h mas não chegou a acumular nada na minha estação. Neste momento estou com 13,6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens (principalmente a oeste) mas que talvez tenda a limpar, se tal acontecer a mínima desta noite poderá até ser mais baixa que a da noite anterior. E esta noite, se não me engano, será a mais curta do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2007 às 21:33)

boas, por aqui o sol brilhou em pleno a partir do meio da tarde, mas sempre durante a tarde com vento de sudoeste no sotavento algarvio e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 20.0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

Fil disse:


> Os dias continuam frescos, parece que estamos em inicios de maio  Hoje a minha mínima foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 16,5ºC, ainda choveu durante algum tempo por volta das 15h mas não chegou a acumular nada na minha estação. Neste momento estou com 13,6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens (principalmente a oeste) mas que talvez tenda a limpar, se tal acontecer a mínima desta noite poderá até ser mais baixa que a da noite anterior. E esta noite, se não me engano, será a mais curta do ano.



Sim! Penso que é já apartir de amanhã que os dias começam a mingar (Como se diz em Tras os Montes)...  Parece que este ano, o ambiente nem tempo teve de aquecer e os dias já vão encurtar!

Céu limpo, 24.9ºC, 1016Hpa e 54% de Humidade!


----------



## filipept (20 Jun 2007 às 22:29)

Eu pensava que era a noite de S.João a mais curta...  pelo menos aqui na zona é assim (sabedoria popular!!)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

Queria ver se este Verão observava temperaturas máximas superiores às do ano passado, ainda tenho esperança.
Mas a verdade é que estes dias têm sido morninhos.  
_Nota:_ Para a temperatura máxima deste ano ser superior à do ano passado, terá de ser supeior a *42,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jun 2007 às 22:46)

Boa noite! Belo dia de verão aqui por São Miguel, todo o dia o céu esteve pouco nublado e pelas previsões assim se irá manter nos próximos dias aqui na maior ilha dos Açores. Aos colegas aqui do forum que sejam de Braga, do Porto e de outras localidades onde se comemora o São João que se divirtam bastante na noite de 23 para 24 

Valores de hoje aqui na Lagoa: Min 14,1º e Max 24º

Temperatura actual 20,5º


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2007 às 23:40)

Céu limpo e 11,8ºC.

Hoje: 6,4ºC / 17,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2007 às 23:57)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,6 ºC (06h27); Temperatura máxima - 23,8 ºC; Temperatura actual - 14,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

*Home, até Setembro os dias são maiores que as noites !!!*  



Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim! Penso que é já apartir de amanhã que os dias começam a mingar (Como se diz em Tras os Montes)...  Parece que este ano, o ambiente nem tempo teve de aquecer e os dias já vão encurtar!
> 
> Céu limpo, 24.9ºC, 1016Hpa e 54% de Humidade!


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:27)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,6 ºC (06h27); Temperatura máxima - 23,8 ºC; Temperatura actual - 14,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.
> 
> *Home, até Setembro os dias são maiores que as noites !!!*



+/- mto lentamente começa a minguar as tardes ao fim do mês, embora as manhãs já estejam em rápido avanço... (horas para a Mad).


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:29)

Por aqui, 16,1ºC; céu nublado, 87%H; 1025hpa


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 09:22)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado, 15,7ºC; 86%H; 1025hpa


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2007 às 09:53)

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo a partir de hoje, com diminuição da nebulosidade e subida das temperaturas, mas também com índices de incidência de raios ultravioletas muito elevados. 
Para hoje, dia em que começa o Verão (o solstício é às 18:06), o IM prevê ainda céu muito nublado e com possibilidade de aguaceiros a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, diminuindo de nublosidade nas regiões a sul. Na sexta-feira, o céu vai estar pouco nublado ou limpo e temporariamente muito nublado a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
Nestes dois dias, as temperaturas vão subir no interior do continente, com os termómetros a assinalem níveis *acima dos 30 graus*, de acordo com informação do IM.
Para sábado, o IM prevê já céu geralmente limpo com subida de temperatura, em especial no litoral.
Quanto à incidência dos raios ultravioletas, o IM prevê valores muito altos para hoje e para os próximos dois dias no território continental, chegando a *valores extremos* na Madeira e nos Açores (na sexta-feira e sábado).
De acordo com estas previsões, o IM aconselha que no continente as pessoas utilizem óculos de sol com protecção aos raios ultravioletas, chapéu, t-shirt, guarda-sol e protecção solar, além de ser desaconselhada a exposição solar a crianças.
*Nos arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira, onde serão alcançados valores máximos, o IM sugere que se evite o mais possível a exposição solar.*

LUSA


----------



## mocha (21 Jun 2007 às 10:09)

primeiro dia de verão,  ceu com algumas nuvens, 19ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jun 2007 às 10:47)

Bom dia, por aqui céu pouco nublado e mesmo limpo em algumas zonas da ilha. O sol está bem forte logo pela manhã. A temperatura minima que registei foi de 15,4º. Ás 8h30 estavam 16,1º e 82% de humidade.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jun 2007 às 11:49)

Minima hoje 16,2ºC às 4:47

Agora 20,3ºC - 52% hr - 1022 hpa

A temperatura já está a rondar os 20ºC faz quase 2 horas.

À tarde deve subir e acredito que chegue perto dos 25ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jun 2007 às 14:03)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, mas não parecem ter capacidade para originar precipitação. O termómetro na zona baixa da cidade marca 19 graus.


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 15:03)

Boas, por aqui 20,7ºC; céu nublado, 1025hpa e 67%H.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2007 às 17:21)

Link: Previsão do tempo 21.06.2007


----------



## Mago (21 Jun 2007 às 17:22)

Boas tardes
Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens 
19ºC
1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2007 às 18:59)

Boa tarde a todos.
A temperatura máxima hoje, por aqui, foi de *27,2 ºC*.
Nos próximos dias deverá subir um pouco.


----------



## Minho (21 Jun 2007 às 20:16)

Acabamos de entrar no Verão e por cá em Braga estão 18,1ºC  

Máx/Min 21,1/13,8ºC

Céu nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2007 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de sol e como 1º dia de Verão já aqueceu um bocadinho, hoje resgistei as seguintes temperaturas:
Temperatura Máxima: 25,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15,0ºC
Temperatura actual: 22,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2007 às 23:49)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,9 ºC (06h12) *mais frio que ontem*; Temperatura máxima - 24,0 ºC (15h58) *mais calor que ontem*; Temperatura actual - 14,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa *igual à de ontem*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jun 2007 às 23:57)

Boa noite. Por aqui noite tropical com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Valores de hoje: Min - 15,4º Max - 25,6º

Temperatura actual - 20,7º e 63% de humidade

Aqui em São Miguel é preciso ter cuidado nos proximos dias com os UV, que andaram no valor máximo - 11


----------



## Rog (22 Jun 2007 às 08:25)

boas, por aqui céu mto nublado, 15,4ºC; 86%H; 1023hpa


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jun 2007 às 08:48)

Bom dia,


Céu limpo por cá  com temperatura minima de 11.1ºC.



Actual:

Temp. 17,9ºC
Humid. 58%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 2,5km/h N




Vamos lá terminar mais uma semana  e ver se _despachamo_s mais algum para os leões


----------



## mocha (22 Jun 2007 às 10:07)

bom dia a todos e bom fim de semana, segundo dia de verão bastante frescote, algumas nuvens e 18ºC.
não sei como é k algumas zonas a temp. vai ultrupassar os 30ºC, quanto mais chegar la


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jun 2007 às 10:56)

Bom dia! Por cá mais um belo dia de sol. Com céu pouco nublado aqui na costa sul da ilha, a unica excepção é a montanha da Lagoa do Fogo que no seu cume está coberta por um manto de nuvens. Vai ser mais um dia quente. A minima que registei foi de 18,2º. Ás 8h30 da manhã na Lagoa estavam já 19,2º.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jun 2007 às 11:36)

Hoje

Min 16,0ºC às 6:23

Agora

20,6ºC - 48% HR - 1020 hpa

Venha o calor...


----------



## Serrano (22 Jun 2007 às 14:14)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 21 graus na zona baixa (500 msnm) da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se por 9 graus, continuando com valores frios para a época.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jun 2007 às 15:49)

Hello!!



Alentejo Central, registo às 15.00:

Temp. 26,9ºC
Humid. 35%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 12,2km/h NNW






«A larguíssima maioria dos árbitros será absolvida», prevê presidente da APAF


----------



## Rog (22 Jun 2007 às 17:00)

Boas, por aqui 19,3ºC; céu muito nublado, 80%H; 1021hpa; PO 16,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 19:36)

Hoje destaco os 10,7 ºC de temperatura mínima em ESTREMOZ, às 05h59.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2007 às 20:20)

Olá amigos! Tirando o vento desagradavel hoje esteve um belo dia! 
Céu quase limpo na região de Lx, apenas algumas nuvens sobre a Serra de Sintra e Zona Norte!
Estou com 55% de humidade, uma pressão atmosferica em torno dos 1016Hpa e a temperatura mantem-se nuns agradáveis 22.3ºC...

Bom FDS para todos!


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2007 às 21:45)

Braga
Mais um dia desagradável para andar em T-Shirt... este vento de NW faz baixar muito a sensação térmica. 

Cairam alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Durante  praticamente todo o dia esteve o céu muito nublado. Ao fim da tarde, e ao fim de muitos dias, o céu descobriu e limpou totalmente! 

Max/Min 21,1/13,6ºC

Temp. Actual: 17,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jun 2007 às 21:51)

Por aqui o vento foi muito desagradavel mas deu para andar de t-shirt.

A máxima foi de 24,9 às 17:28

Venha mais calor amanhã


----------



## Rog (22 Jun 2007 às 22:46)

Por aqui 16,7ºC; 81%H; 1021hpa; céu nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2007 às 23:35)

Boas por aqui o calor já fez sentir-se hoje, assim hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,8ºC  
Temperatura mínima: 15,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 24,2ºC  

faz sentir-se uma forte nortada neste momento, logo amanhã estará ainda mais calor   e se puder irei à praia


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 00:00)

Hoje o calor chegou ao Sul ... Destaca-se o  ALGARVE !!!

*Temperaturas máximas de hoje em Portugal Continental*

Faro / Aeroporto - 28.3 °C  
Beja - 28.0 °C  
Evora / C. Coord - 27.9 °C  
Beja / B. Aerea - 27.8 °C  
Portalegre - 26.4 °C  
Castelo Branco - 26.0 °C  
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho - 23.5 °C  
Coimbra / Cernache - 21.8 °C  
Sagres - 21.7 °C  
Sines / Montes Chaos - 21.6 °C  
Braganca - 21.4 °C  
Viseu - 21.0 °C  
Vila Real - 20.7 °C  
Viana do Castelo-Chafe - 20.4 °C  
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 20.2 °C  
Cabo Carvoeiro - 19.5 °C  
Penhas Douradas - 15.6 °C  

Fonte: Ogimet


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 09:53)

Boas por aqui o frio ainda se faz sentir  min. de 15,2ºC.
Neste momento 16,3ºC; 87%H; 1020hpa; ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2007 às 11:26)

Apesar da manhã fresca, o dia de hoje deve ser um pouco mais quente.
Céu totalmente limpo e 19,2ºC.
Mínima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2007 às 11:38)

A temperatura mais baixa que registei foi de *14,2 ºC* às 00:20h.
Neste momento, o dia segue agradável, com uma temperatura de *20,9 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2007 às 11:47)

Algumas mínimas de hoje:


```
7,2ºC	BRAGANCA
8,1ºC	PENHAS DOURADAS
9,5ºC	VILA REAL
9,9ºC	VISEU
10,4ºC	OVAR/MACEDA
11,0ºC	PORTO/PEDRAS RUBRAS
11,1ºC	COIMBRA/CERNACHE
12,6ºC	BEJA/B. AEREA
12,8ºC	BEJA
12,8ºC	EVORA/C. COORD
13,0ºC	MONTE REAL
14,8ºC	LISBOA/GAGO COUTINHO
15,2ºC	LISBOA/GEOF
```

Fonte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2007 às 12:26)

A temperatura está a subir rapidamente.
Actualmente estão *23,1 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2007 às 12:31)

Pode ser que cheguemos aos *30 ºC* ainda hoje.
Actualmente com *23,2 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 12:47)

Boas, por aqui 18,4ºC; céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos, 1020hpa 85%H


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2007 às 13:05)

boas hoje registei a mínima mais alta deste mês 20,7ºC(2ª noite tropical no Algarve), agora sigo já com 25,7ºC e espera-se uma máxima de 31ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2007 às 13:20)

Temperatura de *24,9 ºC * e céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 14:36)

boas, por aqui céu nublado aguaceiros fracos mantêm-se, 1020hpa; 17,8ºC; 87%H


----------



## jPdF (23 Jun 2007 às 16:22)

Coimbra: 25.1ºC e estável...hoje já não sobe mais deste valor...mesmo com o céu totalmente limpo e em pleno Verão...


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2007 às 16:30)

Com excepção dumas nuvens sobre as montanhas, predomínio de céu limpo.

25,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2007 às 17:25)

Olá amigos MeteoPT!

O dia segue com o céu limpo...
A temperatura está nos 23.3ºC
A humidade relativa em torno aos 51%...

Tempo aborrecido!

MY SPACE: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 18:15)

Pois isto parece que foi Sol de pouca dura...

O dia de céu limpo já está a ficar assim..







Imagem de satélite mostra as nuvens a entrar por NW...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 18:44)

*Dia abrasador no interior do Alentejo*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Mínima - 14 ºC; Máxima - 34 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 18:51)

A noite passada já foi tropical no Algarve (Temperatura mínima de 22,4 ºC no Aeroprto de Faro).

LinK: Evolução horária da temperatura do ar no Aeroporto de Faro


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 18:51)

Gerofil disse:


> *Dia abrasador no interior do Alentejo*
> 
> Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Mínima - 14 ºC; Máxima - 34 ºC



34ºC!! que diferença para aqui  

O céu já está completamente encoberto por uma capa de nuvens média/alta e a temperatura já baixou para os 22,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2007 às 20:45)

boas, por aqui céu limpo e hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,7ºC (2ª noite tropical no algarve este mês a outra foi de 20,6ºC no dia 3-6)
Temperatura actual: 25,4ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2007 às 20:52)

Alguns cirrus e 22,1ºC






Hoje: 8,3ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 21:00)

Pelo Alto Alentejo, ao final desta tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2007 às 21:08)

Algumas temperaturas máximas de hoje:

Beja - 32.4 °C  
Evora / C. Coord - 32.3 °C  
Beja / B. Aerea - 31.8 °C  
Castelo Branco - 30.4 °C  
Portalegre - 30.4 °C  
. . .
Penhas Douradas - 21.2 °C  
Porto / Pedras Rubras - 21.2 °C  
Viana do Castelo (Chafe) - 21.1 °C  
Cabo Carvoeiro - 19.0 °C  

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jun 2007 às 23:09)

Boa noite de São João a todos   Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel a madrugada e inicio de manhã deste Sábado foi de chuvisco e chuva tarde mas a meio da manhã o tempo mudou e o céu ficou com boas abertas e até mesmo pouco nublado. Esteve um dia quente

Valores de hoje: 

Min - 19,9º Max - 26,2º Temperatura actual de 21,5º


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 23:43)

Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi ceu nublado e aguaceiros fracos. a máxima não foi além dos 19ºC. neste momento 16,2ºC. 89%H e 1021hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 11:24)

Bom dia a todos!
Por cá, o dia de ontem foi quente, tendo a temperatura máxima rondado os *30 ºC*.
Hoje, o céu está muito nublado. A temperatura neste momento é de *20,2 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 11:36)

Olá amigos!

Por cá o céu está encoberto, mas sem chuva!
Temperatura: 23.6ºC
Humidade: 57%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Vento Fraco de Oeste


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 12:12)

Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira, céu mto nublado, nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos, 18ºC, 89%H; a mín. foi de 14,2ºC.
Hoje dia de São João, há um ditado por aqui que diz, 

"Pelo São João
nevoeiro até ao chão"

..e parece que o ditado tem a sua razão de ser... não por causa do dia em si, mas no mês como um todo de Junho, o nevoeiro neste mês é bastante frequente no norte da Madeira, isto fruto do anticiclone e dos ventos associados, de nordeste (ou alísios).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 14:34)

Por cá, céu muito nublado com vento fraco.
A nebulosidade parece estar a dissipar-se nesta região.
Temperatura actual de *23,6 ºC*.
Parece-me que isto ainda vai aquecer mais...


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 14:57)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira, céu mto nublado, nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos, 18ºC, 89%H; a mín. foi de 14,2ºC.
> Hoje dia de São João, há um ditado por aqui que diz,
> 
> "Pelo São João
> nevoeiro até ao chão"



Hehe, provérbios de S.João e de Junho há muitos. Alguns são mesmo curiosos e interessantes.




> *Ande o Verão por onde andar pelo S. João há-de chegar.*
> A chuva de S. João tolhe a vinha e não dá pão.
> Chuva de Junho, mordedura de víbora.
> Chuva de Junho, peçonha do mundo.
> ...


Fonte: Provérbios e Adágios: A Sabedoria Popular Sobre o Mês de Junho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 15:54)

Temperatura a subir.
Neste momento, temperatura de *25,0 ºC* com céu menos nublado do que há pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 16:26)

Céu limpo neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 16:27)

(Esse link para a imagem foi um teste).
Como é que eu posso enviar fotografias tiradas por mim a partir do meu computador para o fórum?


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 16:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> (Esse link para a imagem foi um teste).
> Como é que eu posso enviar fotografias tiradas por mim a partir do meu computador para o fórum?



Boas, podes sempre editar a mensagem e apagar o texto a mais ou de teste!
Para enviar fotos para o forum terás de as alojar noutro servidor, o que exite sites que o fazem de forma gratuita. Neste tópico tens de forma detalhada como o fazer.. http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=32704#1
Penso que era isto que pedias


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 16:42)

Por aqui 21,3ºC; céu nublado com algumas abertas, 68%H e 1022hpa.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 16:53)

Nebulosidade ao longo da orla costeira ocidental, entre a foz do Minho e a Serra de Sintra. Como se formou e porquê a sua duração ao longo da tarde ?






Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 17:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Nebulosidade ao longo da orla costeira ocidental, entre a foz do Minho e a Serra de Sintra. Como se formou e porquê a sua duração ao longo da tarde ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois! Essa núvens já eram!


Se ha algum tempo atras o ceú estava encoberto bastaram alguns minutos para a situação se alterar radicalmente!
Estou com céu limpo e 22.6ºC. A pressão mantem-se nos 1015 hpa e a humidade nos 56%...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jun 2007 às 18:21)

Boa tarde. Por aqui Dia quente de céu nublado alternando com boas abertas. Neste momento sigo com 25,2º e 69% de humidade.

Valores de hoje: Min - 18,9º Max - 26,3º Registados na minha estação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 20:10)

Fim de tarde com céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura actual de *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 20:11)

Onde anda o calor? Hein???

Por cá ceu limpo...
Temp: 20.3ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa


Dia histórico! A24 Chaves-Viseu concluída! 20 anos depois! Já é possivel fazer Lx-Chaves sempre por AE! Finalmente!


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui a máx. foi de 22,3ºC; agora está nos 19,5ºC; céu nublado; 82%H; e 1022hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2007 às 21:00)

Boas, parece que o calor anda só aqui no algarve, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,7ºC
Temperatura Actual: 26,2ºC

foi um belo dia de praia apesar de sentir-se algum vento


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2007 às 21:22)

Por aqui o dia foi o mais quente desde o dia 9. A máxima em minha casa foi de 24,0ºC e a mínima de 14,3ºC. O céu está quase limpo e com uma temperatura actual de 17,0ºC e a descer bem rápido, nota-se que está entrar ar frio. Por aqui vamos acabar este mês sem atingir os 30ºC  



Flaviense21 disse:


> Dia histórico! A24 Chaves-Viseu concluída! 20 anos depois! Já é possivel fazer Lx-Chaves sempre por AE! Finalmente!



Sabes se essa AE tem câmaras na net? No inverno vai ser interessante acompanhar, principalmente no troço que passa pela zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar. E tem também umas paisagens espectaculares, já vi umas fotos!


----------



## mocha (24 Jun 2007 às 21:48)

boa noite a todos, mais um fim de semana a acabar,  neste momento ceu com algumas nuvens 21ºC.
ontem a temp chegou aos 30ºC, mas hoje teve mt mais fresco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 22:48)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui o dia foi o mais quente desde o dia 9. A máxima em minha casa foi de 24,0ºC e a mínima de 14,3ºC. O céu está quase limpo e com uma temperatura actual de 17,0ºC e a descer bem rápido, nota-se que está entrar ar frio. Por aqui vamos acabar este mês sem atingir os 30ºC
> 
> 
> 
> Sabes se essa AE tem câmaras na net? No inverno vai ser interessante acompanhar, principalmente no troço que passa pela zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar. E tem também umas paisagens espectaculares, já vi umas fotos!



Era isso mesmo que eu estava agora a pesquisar na net! Não sei se conheçes mas a AE entre Chaves e Vila Real vai sempre pelo auto das serras, troços seguramente a rondar os 1000m de altitude! No Inverno será certamente interessante acompanhar a situação nesses lugares! Para já ainda não encontrei o sitio da concessionária para verificar! É a Norscut!

Espero que em breve a A4 chegue a Bragança! E não fiquem 20 anos à espera como nós ficamos!

Temp: 17.6ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa


----------



## martinus (24 Jun 2007 às 23:02)

Em Braga, depois de um dia inteiro com o céu encoberto por nuvens cinzento escuro, começou a chuviscar às 19.00 horas. A chuva tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade e, para a que está a cair agora, o velho ditado "chuva de Verão não molha o chão" já soa a ridículo. Também está fresco. Não tenho termómetro, mas as temperaturas que se lêem  on-line, na ordem dos 16,5 C (http://www.wunderground.com/) parecem bastante credíveis. Que lindo São João!


----------



## Minho (24 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

Confirmo. Apanhei chuva praticamente continua desde Melgaço até Braga...

A temperatura por Braga neste momento é de 16,8ºC


Imagem de Melgaço hoje às 19h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2007 às 23:53)

Por cá, ao final da tarde o céu estava limpo.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *16,7 ºC*.


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 00:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Nebulosidade ao longo da orla costeira ocidental, entre a foz do Minho e a Serra de Sintra. Como se formou e porquê a sua duração ao longo da tarde ?



Essa nublosidade está a associada a parte terminal de uma superfície frontal de fraca actividade 







Como podemos ver no Infra-vermelho do Meteosat são nuvens de fraco desenvolvimento de bastante baixas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 00:15)

Ao final da tarde, o céu estava assim:






Agora, está pouco nublado (vê-se mal na imagem, mas dá para ter uma ideia).






A temperatura está com tendência para subir.
Neste momento já é de *16,8 ºC*.


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 00:18)

Fil disse:


> Sabes se essa AE tem câmaras na net? No inverno vai ser interessante acompanhar, principalmente no troço que passa pela zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar. E tem também umas paisagens espectaculares, já vi umas fotos!




É bem verdade... estive agora a ver no Google Earth e poucos quilometros antes do viaduto de Vila Pouca de Aguiar a AE chega a tingir 1080 metros  
Pergunto: Será o troço mais alto de Portugal? Qual é a altitude máxima que atinge a Autoestada A23 (Torres Novas-Guarda)?
Vai ser muito interessante seguir o estado desta autoestada durante o próximo inverno e que medidas se vão tomar contra a formação de gelo e queda de neve. Pelo que sei na A23 existem limpa-neves/espalhadores de sal...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2007 às 00:35)

Minho disse:


> É bem verdade... estive agora a ver no Google Earth e poucos quilometros antes do viaduto de Vila Pouca de Aguiar a AE chega a tingir 1080 metros
> Pergunto: Será o troço mais alto de Portugal? Qual é a altitude máxima que atinge a Autoestada A23 (Torres Novas-Guarda)?
> Vai ser muito interessante seguir o estado desta autoestada durante o próximo inverno e que medidas se vão tomar contra a formação de gelo e queda de neve. Pelo que sei na A23 existem limpa-neves/espalhadores de sal...



Pois eu bem desconfiei! Não sei como vai ser mas que aí neva muito no Inverno lá isso neva! Quantas vezes em Chaves chove e aquelas serras estão branquinhas! Vai ser um problema! Eu vi também no google earth *junto a Tourencinho altitude de 1100m*! A *A23* pelo que vi também, a *altitude máxima não vai muito mais além dos 850m!* Impressionante! Espero que tenham pensado nisso, senão Chaves ficará mtas vezes isolada no Inverno!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2007 às 00:59)

*ESTRELA CADENTE - Esta noite às 00h33 (Rumo Noroeste, a partir de Estremoz)*


----------



## mocha (25 Jun 2007 às 09:20)

Gerofil disse:


> *ESTRELA CADENTE - Esta noite às 00h33 (Rumo Noroeste, a partir de Estremoz)*



  não percebi 
bom dia a todos 2ª feira solarenga, neste momento sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 09:31)

mocha disse:


> não percebi
> bom dia a todos 2ª feira solarenga, neste momento sigo com 20ºC



O Gerofil viu um meteoro, ao inicio da madrugada...
Não sei se por esta data poderá estar associado a alguma chuva de meteoros menos evidente... ou então ser só mesmo um meteoro isolado...


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 09:34)

Por aqui 18,4ºC; céu nublado; 82%H; 1023hpa, a mínima foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## mocha (25 Jun 2007 às 09:43)

bem e de repente ficou nublado , vai se la perceber


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

Ontem o dia foi de intenso nevoeiro por aqui com a humidade a chegar aos 97%, e penso que até o Funchal não foi poupado pelo menos olhando para as imagens de satélite de ontem (mas no Funchal poderia apenas ter ceu mto nublado sem nevoeiro...)


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2007 às 10:49)

Algumas nuvens e 16,4ºC. De manhã ainda chegou a chuviscar um pouco.
Mínima de 13,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2007 às 10:50)

Rog disse:


> Ontem o dia foi de intenso nevoeiro por aqui com a humidade a chegar aos 97%, e penso que até o Funchal não foi poupado pelo menos olhando para as imagens de satélite de ontem (mas no Funchal poderia apenas ter ceu mto nublado sem nevoeiro...)



Imagem espectacular


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2007 às 12:18)

boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens que vão tapando o sol, registo agora 24,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 12:30)

Rog disse:


> Boas, podes sempre editar a mensagem e apagar o texto a mais ou de teste!
> Para enviar fotos para o forum terás de as alojar noutro servidor, o que exite sites que o fazem de forma gratuita. Neste tópico tens de forma detalhada como o fazer.. http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=32704#1
> Penso que era isto que pedias



Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o dia está a ser de pouco sol. O céu está muito nublado e a temperatura parece não querer subir.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *21,2 ºC*, estando constantemente a subir e a descer.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Obrigado pela dica de ontem, Rog.  Era mesmo isto que procurava saber !


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2007 às 12:52)

Link: Previsão do estado do tempo (25.06.2007)


----------



## Serrano (25 Jun 2007 às 13:55)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (25 Jun 2007 às 14:30)

continuação de ceu mt nublado 25ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 16:22)

Boas, por aqui 22,2ºC; 66%H; céu nublado com abertas; 1024hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 16:49)

Boa tarde a todos !
Céu cada vez menos nublado, estando já pouco nublado.
Temperatura de *24,7 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 19:08)

Boas,
por aqui 20,3ºC; céu nublado; 75%H; 1023hpa


----------



## Brigantia (25 Jun 2007 às 19:38)

Boas, depois de uma incursão pelo S. João de Braga com uma boa "sardinhada" de febras e umas loirinhas bem fresquinhas à mistura, cá estou de regresso á capital do único distrito sem um único kilómetro de auto-estrada...que bem servida ficou a cidade de Chaves...será interessante seguir as condições climatéricas em alguns troços, principalmente na fantástica ponte de Vila Pouca.
Tarde de céu limpo, neste momento 18,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2007 às 20:22)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, depois de uma incursão pelo S. João de Braga com uma boa "sardinhada" de febras e umas loirinhas bem fresquinhas à mistura, cá estou de regresso á capital do único distrito sem um único kilómetro de auto-estrada...que bem servida ficou a cidade de Chaves...será interessante seguir as condições climatéricas em alguns troços, principalmente na fantástica ponte de Vila Pouca.
> Tarde de céu limpo, neste momento 18,1ºC



Sim é verdade! 20 longos anos à espera mas finalmente o sonho é real! Quando a ligação a A52 em Espanha estiver concluída, será ainda mais importante para a região, será uma das principais portas de saída para a Europa! Em poucos meses tudo mudou, acessos para o Minho via A7 e agora rumo à A25 para Sul, e mais importante sem portagens! Sim será interessante seguir as camaras desta AE pois por exemplo em Tourencinho, a seguir a Vila Real ela chega aos *1100m de altitude*! (Fonte: Google Earth). 
A A4 para Bragança terá portagem? Espero que não!

Por aqui:
Temp: 18.3ºC 
Humidade: 49%
Pressão: 1018hpa!


----------



## Mago (25 Jun 2007 às 20:39)

Boa Noite
Por aqui estao 18,3ºC, 1019hpa
céu limpo agora


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jun 2007 às 20:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim é verdade! 20 longos anos à espera mas finalmente o sonho é real! Quando a ligação a A52 em Espanha estiver concluída, será ainda mais importante para a região, será uma das principais portas de saída para a Europa! Em poucos meses tudo mudou, acessos para o Minho via A7 e agora rumo à A25 para Sul, e mais importante sem portagens! Sim será interessante seguir as camaras desta AE pois por exemplo em Tourencinho, a seguir a Vila Real ela chega aos *1100m de altitude*! (Fonte: Google Earth).
> A A4 para Bragança terá portagem? Espero que não!
> 
> Por aqui:
> ...




Ja ca tou tambem...e Ja la vao 2  
Bem por cá em Lisboa segue-se uma certa brisa mas nada de mais!
Hasta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2007 às 20:49)

boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu com algumas nuvens que tapavam o sol e um vento forte de oeste esta tarde, as temperaturas que registei foram as seguintes:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 21:04)

Olha, o Martinez-Peppers no MeteoPT.


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 21:43)

Mais um dia algo desagradavel mais uma vez por culpa do vento. A máxima ficou-se nos 23,9ºC. Houve bastante nublosidade durante o dia.

Neste momento estão 17,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 21:57)

Temperatura máxima de *25,8 ºC* e neste momento já se registam *14,7 ºC*.
O céu continua pouco nublado.


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2007 às 22:46)

Boas, por cá a temperatura desceu bastante em relação ao dia de ontem e a máxima não superou os 18,2ºC em minha casa. É o 10º dia com máxima inferior a 20ªC neste mês, contra 0 no ano passado  A mínima foi de 13,4ºC devido ao céu muito nublado de madrugada e manhã. Neste momento tenho 13,5ºC, 1022 hPa e 46% hr.

Grande calorzão que estão a passar para o leste da Europa, antes eles que nós


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 23:04)

Estado do tempo na região de Moscavide, ao final da tarde:







Noite fresca. Temperatura actual de *14,0 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2007 às 00:36)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje andei um pouco ausente devido ao trabalho, mas por aqui o dia foi semelhante aos anteriores, com céu muito nublado alternando com boas abertas e queda de alguns aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos principalmente durante a madrugada.

Valores de Hoje - Min 17,9º Máx - 26,4º

O valor actual é também a minima de hoje - 17,9º


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 00:46)

Boas, por aqui 15,9ºC; céu nublado; 1023hpa e 83%H.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2007 às 02:26)

Noite fresca.
Temperatura actual de *14,2 ºC* com céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 09:12)

Boas, por aqui min. de 15,7ºC. Neste momento 17,7ºC; 85%H, 1021hpa e céu mto nublado.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2007 às 09:33)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 14,8ºC.
Mínima de 7,5ºC (com 6,4ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## mocha (26 Jun 2007 às 09:38)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, algum vento 18ºC
é verdade nem parece k estamos na Europa alguem ja viu o meteoalarm de hj?alguns países estão em alerta vermelho por causa do calor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho, céu muito nublado neste inicio de manhã, vento fraco, nada de chuva. Temperatura minima registada foi de 17º até agora, menos 1 grau que ontem.

Hoje vê-se a Ilha de Santa Maria e como diz o ditado popular "Santa Maria á vista, àgua na crista" Significa que deverá chover nos proximos dias, isto nunca falha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2007 às 10:40)

Olá Bom Dia!
Por aqui algumas núvens decorativas no céu! Vento Fraco de Noreste! A humidade em torno aos 53% e a pressão caiu para os 1016 Hpa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2007 às 12:02)

boas, por aqui céu limpo e uma manhã e noite bem fresquinha, mínima de 14,6ºC e agora sigo com 21,1ºC, que belo fresquinho a constatar com o sul e sudeste da Europa onde a vaga de calor faz assustar qualquer um


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 12:07)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, algum vento 18ºC
> é verdade nem parece k estamos na Europa alguem ja viu o meteoalarm de hj?alguns países estão em alerta vermelho por causa do calor



Tarda, mas infelizmente também chegará por cá. 
Mas por enquanto, andamos com temperaturas algo frescas, pelo menos eu por cá... neste momento 20,4ºC, hoje pelo meio da manhã ocorreu um aguaceiro moderado. Por agora ceu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jun 2007 às 14:11)

Estão 22 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu limpo e algum vento, que pelo menos dá para alterar os penteados


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 17:38)

Boas, por aqui 19,9ºC; céu nublado; 74%H; 1021hpa


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 18:34)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (04h56); Temperatura máxima - 27,6 ºC (17h12); Temperatura actual - 27,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2007 às 20:11)

boas, por aqui no algarve céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,4ºC

erro de dados no *OGIMET* choveu 6 mm em Sagres, será que alguém passou e deitou àgua para dentro do pluviometro em Sagres só pode     assim faz subir a quantidade de precipitação em Sagres já que é a zona do Algarve onde choveu menos este ano


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2007 às 20:31)

Boas a todos!
Dia quente mas não muito, mas o sol foi muito intenso!
A temperatura segue sendo baixa, já estou com 17.2ºC 

A pressão caiu para os 1015 Hpa e a humidade está nos 51%!

Ta a dar o meteo na TVGaliza! Sábado começa a piorar! Domingo chuva!    Pelo menos a norte!


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui no Norte da Madeira, céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos, 18,3ºC; 81%H; 1021hpa.
A máxima hoje chegou aos 22,7ºC.


----------



## Minho (26 Jun 2007 às 21:55)

Em Braga um dia primaveril. Bem próprio de Abril

Máxima com uns abrasadores 23,9ºC!!! 
A mínima uns tórridos 11,4ºC  

Estão neste momento 18,5ºC


----------



## Mago (26 Jun 2007 às 23:44)

Boa Noite
Hoje esteve um dia quente pelos seus 24ºC
Agora a temperatura aqui desce a todo vapor...estão 16,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2007 às 00:42)

Dia agradável por aqui. A temperatura mínima foi inferior a *14 ºC* e a máxima atingiu os *26,0 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 08:17)

Boas, por aqui 14,9ºC; 85%H; céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos. 1019hpa


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 09:45)

bom dia a todos, ceu pouco nublado aqui na minha terrinha somente 18ºC
amanha é feriado aqui


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jun 2007 às 10:42)

Bom dia a todos! Por cá manhã de céu muito nublado e tempo fresco, com mínima de 17,3º. Por aqui o verão de sol tarda a aparecer.

Ontem registei uma máxima de 23,3º, mais baixa que nos dias anteriores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jun 2007 às 10:49)

Caros amigos, ontem á noite ouvi uma noticia na Sic Noticias que me deixou assim ! Sei que tem uma vaga de calor no sul e leste da Europa, mas o jornalista disse que em Bucareste capital da Roménias as máximas tinham sido de 54º e as minimas nao baixavam dos 40º! Enquanto que na Italia, Grecia e outros paises da região as máximas andavam pelos 40 e tal graus. Certamente enganou-se, alguem sabe alguma coisa??


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 10:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos, ontem á noite ouvi uma noticia na Sic Noticias que me deixou assim ! Sei que tem uma vaga de calor no sul e leste da Europa, mas o jornalista disse que em Bucareste capital da Roménias as máximas tinham sido de 54º e as minimas nao baixavam dos 40º! Enquanto que na Italia, Grecia e outros paises da região as máximas andavam pelos 40 e tal graus. Certamente enganou-se, alguem sabe alguma coisa??



Ao certo não sei, mas ontem tb na Euronews vi imagens impressionantes sobre o calor, as mulheres a passarem as estradas afundavam os tacões no alcatrão e até um homem fritou um ovo no capô do carro.


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 11:01)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, 17,7ºC; 73%H; 1020hpa


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 11:12)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos, ontem á noite ouvi uma noticia na Sic Noticias que me deixou assim ! Sei que tem uma vaga de calor no sul e leste da Europa, mas o jornalista disse que em Bucareste capital da Roménias as máximas tinham sido de 54º e as minimas nao baixavam dos 40º! Enquanto que na Italia, Grecia e outros paises da região as máximas andavam pelos 40 e tal graus. Certamente enganou-se, alguem sabe alguma coisa??



Temos falado disso desde há uns dias no Seguimento da Europa e o Gerofil tem colocado todos os dias uma lista de temperaturas. Mas parece-me que esses 54º não estarão certos, deve ser gralha, talvez sejam 45º C.


----------



## Costa (27 Jun 2007 às 11:13)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos, ontem á noite ouvi uma noticia na Sic Noticias que me deixou assim ! Sei que tem uma vaga de calor no sul e leste da Europa, mas o jornalista disse que em Bucareste capital da Roménias as máximas tinham sido de 54º e as minimas nao baixavam dos 40º! Enquanto que na Italia, Grecia e outros paises da região as máximas andavam pelos 40 e tal graus. Certamente enganou-se, alguem sabe alguma coisa??



Estes jornalistas inventam logo como carago... A máxima foi de 46ºC ou algo do género não foi 54ºC, e mesmo assim eram 46ºC naqueles termómetros da farmácia que eles mostraram.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2007 às 12:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caros amigos, ontem á noite ouvi uma noticia na Sic Noticias que me deixou assim ! Sei que tem uma vaga de calor no sul e leste da Europa, mas o jornalista disse que em Bucareste capital da Roménias as máximas tinham sido de 54º e as minimas nao baixavam dos 40º! Enquanto que na Italia, Grecia e outros paises da região as máximas andavam pelos 40 e tal graus. Certamente enganou-se, alguem sabe alguma coisa??



Estes jornalistas nem sabem o que dizem. Não há registo de um valor de 54ºC na Europa. 

Os últimos dias em BUCURESTI INMH-BANESA:


```
Dia 26  19,1ºC  39,0ºC 
Dia 25  13,2ºC  35,0ºC
Dia 24  19,5ºC  32,9ºC
```

Fonte: OGIMET

Nesta onda de calor, o valor mais elevado parece ter sido o de Amendola (Itália) com 47,0ºC no dia 25.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jun 2007 às 14:00)

boas, por aqui um dia de primavera com céu limpo com 22.1ºc e com 1014ha


----------



## Serrano (27 Jun 2007 às 14:26)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vou agora partir para a região de Santarém, onde deve estar mais quentinho...


----------



## Mago (27 Jun 2007 às 16:16)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui céu limpo, 24,1ºC
Tempo ameno sem extremos de calor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jun 2007 às 21:16)

Olá amigos! Começo por dar os Parabéns ao *Vince* e *Rog* pelas novas funções e que sejam uma grande mais valia para este nosso forum! Tenho a certeza que o serão!

Fiquei pasmado a ver as notícias! *Atenas atingiu a maxima de sempre com 47ºC*! Istambul atingiu os 42ºC a temperatura mais alta dos últimos séculos! Inglaterra debaixo de chuvas intensas, California a arder, e Texas debaixo de tempestades!   *Acredito que a nossa parte deste arraial não deve tardar a chegar!* Talvez para a semana que vem!

Por enquanto sigo com uns frescos 16.6ºC e 55% de humidade!


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2007 às 22:18)

Primeiro dia entre primavera e verão...   a máxima la conseguiu chegar aos 25,5ºC
A mínima foi baixa mais uma vez: 12,3ºC

Neste momento, 19,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jun 2007 às 22:19)

Boa noite amigos! Aqui por São Miguel, o dia foi de céu muito nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde, principalmente aqui na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada. Na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho o céu manteve-se muito nublado durante todo o dia e aí a temperatura foi amena. Aqui na Lagoa esteve uma tarde bem quente.

Extremos do dia de hoje aqui na Lagoa, registados na minha estação

Min - 17,3º Máx - 28,3º 

Temperatura actual 21,6º


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25,8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 20,5ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui 16,3ºC céu nublado, 80%H, a máxima hoje foi de 20,4ºC.
1020hpa


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jun 2007 às 22:41)

Boas, hoje durante o dia já aqueceu um pouco...24,1ºC, neste momento 18,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 22:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite amigos! Aqui por São Miguel, o dia foi de céu muito nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde, principalmente aqui na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada. Na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho o céu manteve-se muito nublado durante todo o dia e aí a temperatura foi amena. Aqui na Lagoa esteve uma tarde bem quente.
> 
> Extremos do dia de hoje aqui na Lagoa, registados na minha estação
> 
> ...



Por ai nos Açores também se formam nevoeiros e aguaceiros, à imagem do que sucede no Norte da Madeira, muito devido à orografia e aos ventos de Nordeste associados ao Anticiclone? Embora ai nos Açores os ventos sejam mais típicos nesta altura de Oeste, não?


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jun 2007 às 23:44)

Boas,



Máxima de *30,9ºC* hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_


Actual:
Temp. 19,3ºC
Humid. 60%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 11,1km/h W


A minha estação está prevendo...   



A MeteoCAM está *Off*​


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2007 às 23:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,4 ºC (05h55); Temperatura máxima - 28,8 ºC (15h41); Temperatura actual - 17,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2007 às 00:27)

Começo dia 28 com uma noite fresca.
O céu está limpo e a temperatura é de *13,9 ºC*. Não deve descer muito mais que isto durante a noite de hoje, talvez mais uns décimos.
Desconheço a temperatura máxima de ontem, pois estive no Alentejo todo o dia.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2007 às 00:33)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Máxima de *30,9ºC* hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2007 às 00:47)

(Cerca de 5km de distância entre a minha estação e a de Lisboa / Gago Coutinho).

No último registo, a diferença de temperatura entre estas estações foi de 1,9 ºC: *14,2 ºC* em Moscavide e *16,1 ºC* em Lisboa / Gago Coutinho.
Diferença, no entanto, que não é significativa.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jun 2007 às 08:13)

Hello, 



Céu completamente limpo aqui pelo Alentejo Central  com temperatura minima *13,3ºC*


Actual:
Temp.  19,8ºC
Humid. 61%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento nulo


----------



## Rog (28 Jun 2007 às 10:06)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, por aqui ocorreram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite.
15,3ºC a min ficou-se pelos 14,1ºC
91%H e 1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jun 2007 às 10:50)

Rog disse:


> Por ai nos Açores também se formam nevoeiros e aguaceiros, à imagem do que sucede no Norte da Madeira, muito devido à orografia e aos ventos de Nordeste associados ao Anticiclone? Embora ai nos Açores os ventos sejam mais típicos nesta altura de Oeste, não?



Bom dia Rog! Só agora te respondo porque ontem nao vi a tua mensagem. Nos ultimos dias aqui, na costa sul, não tem feito nevoeiros, apenas céu muito nublado, e alguma neblina na Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo. No entanto hoje nas zonas altas nota-se as nuvens mais baixas nao deixando ver o topo. Ultimamente não tem feito vento, apenas alguma brisa muito ligeira, e tem predominado vinda de Norte e noroeste, fazendo com que a humidade ande relativamente baixa.

Hoje o dia mais uma vez começou com ceu muito nublado, mas provavelmente na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada deverá abrir para a tarde.
A minima registada foi de 16,6º e ás 8h30 da manhã registava 18,8º


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2007 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,3ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,1ºC


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2007 às 21:42)

Boas pessoal!

Cá por Braga a máxima foi inferior à de ontem devido à entrada de nebulosidade por W-NW. Hoje máxima de 24,4 ontem 25,4ºC...


*Animação Satélite de Hoje*


----------



## Rog (28 Jun 2007 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui 16,6ºC; céu muito nublado; 87%H; 1022hpa
máxima de 19,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2007 às 22:32)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,9 ºC (06h22); Temperatura máxima - 29,3 ºC (15h17); Temperatura actual - 18,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.


----------



## squidward (28 Jun 2007 às 23:40)

Noite estrelada e com 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jun 2007 às 23:41)

Boa noite! Por aqui na Lagoa, e em mais zonas da Ilha de São Miguel, a tarde tal como ontem foi com bastante abertas, ao contrário da manhã, que esteve bastante nublada. Hoje houve uma descida da temperatura mais acentuada na máxima. 

Valores de hoje na minha estação:
Min - 16,6º Max- 24,3º

Actual - 20,1º.

A minha estação meteorologica indica chuva para cá, mas a noite ainda está estrelada


----------



## João Esteves (28 Jun 2007 às 23:48)

Hoje esteve um dia agradável, com uma temperatura já bem mais próxima dos valores normais nesta época. 

Neste momento: 

16,1º / 67% - Portela  
15,5º / 58% - Nisa (Portalegre)


----------



## Mago (29 Jun 2007 às 01:49)

Boa Noite

Dia agradavel por aqui hoje, agora a noite é que a temperatura desceu bastante estão apenas 12ºC
1019hpa

A titulo de curiosidade fica aqui um grafico do factor horas solar versus temperatura no hemisferio Norte... se olhar-mos bem interpretamos o efeito do oceano na temperatura em relação as horas de sol... Pois Julho acaba por ser o mes mais quente devido ao tempo que demora a aquecer o Oceano


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jun 2007 às 08:18)

Bom dia,



Mais uma jornada de céu limpo aqui pela planície com um valor ainda assim bastante baixo da temperatura míinima, *11,6ºC* neste dia de S.Pedro  

Registo neste momento:

Temp.18,5ºC
Humid.59%
Pressão 1020hPa (subindo)
Vento 0,3km/h NW




Mais uma semana a terminar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 10:33)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui por São Miguel, dia de céu nublado com boas abertas neste momento, na Lagoa e Ponta Delgada. Mais carregado nas zonas altas.
Minima bastante alta - 19,2º. Ás 8h30 estavam 19,4º. O vento sopra da direcção norte, pelo menos aqui onde trabalho, na Ribeira Chã


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 10:48)

A bela formação em espiral da depressão com que os modelos previam alguma chuva para o norte mas depois acabaram por retirar.






(c) Meteosat/Dundee Satellite Receiving Station





(c) Satrep


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 11:19)

Olá amigos! Belo fim de semana de praia que vamos ter, só espero que o vento não faça das suas!

Por aqui está um belo dia! Já se pode classificar de Verão! A pressão está nos 1018 Hpa e a humidade caiu para os 50%.

Em Chaves cenário idêntico... Com céu limpo! A temperatura ronda os 17ºC, a pressão está em torno aos 1021 Hpa e a Humidade nos 69%, vento fraco SW...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2007 às 11:35)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está bastante solarengo, com vento fraco.
A temperatura é de *20,0 ºC* neste preciso momento.
Talvez ainda cheguemos aos *28 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 12:13)

Boas, por aqui 17,2ºC; céu muito nublado, 1022hpa, 79%H


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 12:26)

O tempo por cá parece-me que começou a mudar. O céu está mais carregado aqui na Ribeira Chã. 
Aqui a temperatura deve rondar os 18º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2007 às 14:24)

Tarde de bastante sol:












A temperatura já é de *24,5 ºC*.


----------



## squidward (29 Jun 2007 às 14:35)

Céu limpo e com 22ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2007 às 14:37)

Por aqui, tarde de sol com a temperatura de 24,4ºC, mas segundo o accuweather http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO009|FARO&metric=1 esta noite vai fazer um frio que nunca fez no algarve uma mínima de -6ºC,mas tem uma coisa boa a sensação térmica é de 18ºC estes americanos são malucos, malta vou congelar esta noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2007 às 14:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, tarde de sol com a temperatura de 24,4ºC, mas segundo o accuweather http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO009|FARO&metric=1 esta noite vai fazer um frio que nunca fez no algarve uma mínima de -6ºC,mas tem uma coisa boa a sensação térmica é de 18ºC estes americanos são malucos, malta vou congelar esta noite



Já reparei nisso e já comentei isso noutro fórum. A mesma temperatura mínima é esperada para Lisboa segundo o Accuweather.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 14:57)

Cuidado com o Accuweather! Nas previsões deles em Chaves neva durante metade do Inverno! Muito pouco fiáveis!

*Por aqui 25.7ºC
Pressão: 1018 hpa
Humidade: 52%

Chaves:

Temp: 22ºC
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Humidade: 49%
Vento fraco de sul...*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 16:54)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já tomou conta das montanhas! O céu na Ribeira Chã está bastante nublado assim como na maior parte da ilha, no mar o céu está limpo, mesmo perto da costa.
Tudo indica que esta noite talvez caía alguma chuva


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui dia muito fresco, com uma máxima de 18,6ºC; agora com 17,1ºC; 80%H e céu nublado.
1021hpa 
a min foi de 14,5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2007 às 21:24)

O dia de hoje foi quente, tendo a temperatura chegado a valores próximos dos *30 ºC*, embora não os tenha alcançado.
Pode verificar-se que hoje as temperaturas estiveram perfeitamente dentro da média no gráfico seguinte, onde estão as temperaturas médias mensais registadas em Moscavide.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,9ºC
Temperatura mínima; 15,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,1ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui 16,7ºC; céu nublado, 82%H; 1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 22:56)

Boa noite! Já começaram a caír os primeiros pingos por aqui. O céu aqui na Lagoa apresenta-se bastante nublado a encoberto. Alguma chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Temperatura actual de 21º e humidade nos 81%

Valores de hoje:
Min - 19,2º Max - 23,2º


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 23:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Já começaram a caír os primeiros pingos por aqui. O céu aqui na Lagoa apresenta-se bastante nublado a encoberto. Alguma chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Temperatura actual de 21º e humidade nos 81%
> 
> Valores de hoje:
> Min - 19,2º Max - 23,2º



Mínima de 19,2ºC  eu aqui mais a sul e a dois passos  da zona tropical e do deserto do Shara com uma máxima quem nem chega a isso... 18,6ºC...
Qual a mínima mais baixa ai registada este mês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 23:38)

Por aqui sigo com uma noite algo nublada!
A temperatura é de 16.3ºC 
Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Humidade: 52%

*Chaves*
Temp: 18ºC
Humidade: 74%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Vento: Fraco de Sul


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 23:44)

Rog disse:


> Mínima de 19,2ºC  eu aqui mais a sul e a dois passos  da zona tropical e do deserto do Shara com uma máxima quem nem chega a isso... 18,6ºC...
> Qual a mínima mais baixa ai registada este mês



Rog, o valor mais baixo que registei este mês foi de 12,5º no dia 11 de Junho. com o aumento da humidade e a mudança do vento para sudoeste a temperatura minima subiu. 

Ainda agora em Ponta Delgada indicava 20º e no Nordeste 22,4º nao muito longe dos meus valores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2007 às 23:51)

Agora aqui na Lagoa 20,6º. Por enquanto temos um inicio de noite tropical por cá.


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 10:40)

Boas, por aqui 18,5ºC,éu nublado; 18,5ºC; 73%H; 1022hpa; mínima de 14,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2007 às 11:36)

Dia agradável por aqui.
O céu está pouco nublado, o vento está fraco e a temperatura é de *22,2 ºC*.
A temperatura mínima registada em _Moscavide_ foi de *14,9 ºC* e em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho de *15,9 ºC* (a 5km daqui).


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 12:03)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura já nos 20ºC e 70%H. Céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2007 às 13:00)

Tarde de muito sol. Os raios ultravioletas estão em níveis muito elevados.
O céu continua limpo e vento, nem senti-lo.
A temperatura, neste momento, é de *23,5 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2007 às 13:24)

Poucas nuvens e 26,0ºC.

Mínima de 11,8ºC.


----------



## Minho (30 Jun 2007 às 13:33)

Esta fotografia é de hoje em Melgaço  






Neste momento 20,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2007 às 15:32)

Aqui pelo Alentejo Central temos agora à volta de 34 / 35 ºC.


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 17:06)

Boas, por aqui 20,7ºC, céu nublado com algumas abertas, 67%H; 1022hpa, a máxima foi de 21,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2007 às 17:19)

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia

 






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 17:33)

Apesar do céu restante todo nublado, é possível ver o Pico Ruivo com um magnífico sol, é daqueles dias que se lá estivessemos veriamos a restante ilha numa mar de nuvens ..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jun 2007 às 17:48)

Boa tarde, hoje o ultimo dia de Junho, tem sido de céu nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas. Neste momento sigo com 22,5º e 71% de humidade.

Valores de hoje: Min - 16,8º  Max - 23,3º 
Humidade - Min - 70% Max - 84%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jun 2007 às 18:48)

Hoje esteve um belo dia de praia, vento vento! Pelo menos na Praia da Maças onde estive!

Naquela Zona estava assim:
















Estão a entrar nuvens vindas de Oeste!

Temp: 22.4ºC
Humidade: 59%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Jun 2007 às 18:57)

Já está quase a chegar  














Em Sanxenxo, Galiza, já chove bem...






FONTE


----------



## Mago (30 Jun 2007 às 20:40)

Boas
Por aqui hoje a máxima da minha estação chegou aos 30,3ºC(record 2007), calor de Verão mesmo...
O céu continua limpo, temperatura em 19,8ºC , já ficou bem mais fresco.
1020hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2007 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo no último dia do mês de Junho onde o verão chegou ao sol posto devido ao vento de noroeste , hoje as temperaturas registadas foram as seguintes:

Temperatura Máxima: 31,2ºC (por volta das 20horas) (record de 2007) 
Temperatura mínima: 19,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,3ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui 17,8ºC; céu LIMPO (já há umas 3 semanas que o céu estava sempre nublado) 77%H; 1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jun 2007 às 23:40)

Boa noite! Aqui na Lagoa, céu pouco nublado. As nuvens estão a oeste sobre a cidade de Ponta Delgada. Está uma noite tropical com 21,2º e 75% de humidade.

Vamos ver se amanhã vou dar um mergulho no mar


----------



## Minho (1 Jul 2007 às 00:01)

Em Melgaço, já choveu um bocado. 

Neste momento não chove e a temperatura é de 17.4ºC


----------

